# What did you buy this week?



## Techno100

I've worked 34 hrs extra this week lucky me  

My reward even if out of pocket a bit :lol: 

Ebay loves me :? 

80w Solar panel and 30amp regulator

Headlamp protectors and beam benders

Euro adapter splitter cable (befriend a German)

Sikaflex 221 white and cheap :wink:


----------



## Melly

3 pairs of Calvin Kline boxers.
A roll of gaffa tape, and some paints for my airbrush.


----------



## Techno100

Melly said:


> 3 pairs of Calvin Kline boxers.
> A roll of gaffa tape, and some paints for my airbrush.


Any women involved in this selection


----------



## bozzer

I've bought 

New duvet cover 
2 cushions
Rug
2 electric bikes

Jan


----------



## camallison

30 mtrs of blue 8mm stranded rope
2 x carabiners
short length of 4x2

Guess what I am doing with that lot.


----------



## Techno100

camallison said:


> 30 mtrs of blue 8mm stranded rope
> 2 x carabiners
> short length of 4x2
> 
> Guess what I am doing with that lot.


A swing :roll:


----------



## bozzer

Macrame fly screen


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

A very nice Kontiki 660

A beautiful Kontiki 665

A fantastic Hobby 700

God knows how many thousands of pounds worth of accessories!

Peter


----------



## Techno100

Well I guess that outdoes us mere paupers :lol: but would it have been more than a twin step if it was your purse


----------



## mags52

We bought our first motorhome! It was delivered yesterday. So excited! Mags


----------



## Techno100

8) Cool dude I'm so happy for you cos it's so recent that we got our first and the feeling lingers on and on


----------



## StanDup

Congratulations Mags. It's a great feeling.

I bought 

The Time Out city guide for Athens,
and the Time Out city guide for Istanbul.
and an intervalometer for the EOS 550D.

Slurrrp

Barry


----------



## Techno100

OH that reminds me I bought the guide to all the aires TWICE :lol: 
The checkout sytem said the payment was not processed or summat so I did it again  
To be fair they phoned me to ask if I REALLY wanted two :?: I got both anyway. One for the van one for home


----------



## 1302

We bought a wedding reception in a vineyard in Portugal!
Beans on toast in the 1302 household for a while :lol:


----------



## philsil

A new Derbi Terra Adventure 125. Swapped it for my BMW R1100RS.


----------



## Techno100

That will be something to remember! plenty of photographs essential.
Beans have been on special offer for weeks at Asda :wink: stock up now :wink:


----------



## Techno100

philsil said:


> A new Derbi Terra Adventure 125. Swapped it for my BMW R1100RS.


Very nice


----------



## 1302

Techno100 said:


> Beans have been on special offer for weeks at Asda :wink: stock up now :wink:


Have taken note :lol:

On the plus side I sold a freezer and Paul sold a private reg


----------



## TDG

I bought some peace and quiet 8)


----------



## Techno100

TDG said:


> I bought some peace and quiet 8)


Do you have to pay for that :roll: 
I like your signature it's made us laugh a few times


----------



## grizzlyj

Passports
Two starter batteries
A roll of lamin-x
Shurflo filter
Ctek 12v battery charger
About a thousand Yorkshire Tea decaf bags
and a lovely little shovel off Ebay


----------



## relay

A Sony Reader  just to treat myself really & because I figured I'll do more reading when I'm away on my own.
-H


----------



## peedee

Techno100 said:


> philsil said:
> 
> 
> 
> A new Derbi Terra Adventure 125. Swapped it for my BMW R1100RS.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice
Click to expand...

Blackpool beach has changed a bit since I was last there :lol:

peedee


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

*bought this week*

I Bought

Sunbeam S7 Motorbike
Two Bike Covers
Security Chain
Renewed Subscriptions to MMM magazine.


----------



## Bubblehead

Bought a vent valve for our toilet cassette, just had an email letting us know they are waiting on stock, expected 3rd Aug. Didn't stop them taking the money though.

We go to Germany on the 6th, bet it doesn't arrive by then

Andy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

A Kawasaki zx6r for track days.
Tried it yesterday at Rockingham.
Its quicker and stops faster than the cbr so that is for sale.
All went well until a young gun tried to undertake me on a corner. He was going too fast.We touched knees which was a bit unnerving for a mili second. I straightened up Braked and skidded onto the grass. I never saw him again.

I kept the shiny side up .


And two tins of white emulsion for Lady p. :lol: 
She is a better artist than me.

Dave p


----------



## camallison

Techno100 said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 30 mtrs of blue 8mm stranded rope
> 2 x carabiners
> short length of 4x2
> 
> Guess what I am doing with that lot.
> 
> 
> 
> A swing :roll:
Click to expand...

YUP! ..... and it works wonders keeping the "little darling" grandkids happy during the summer break. No batteries needed, no Internet connection needed ... and it's in the open air. Simples!


----------



## foll-de-roll

camallison said:


> 30 mtrs of blue 8mm stranded rope
> 2 x carabiners
> short length of 4x2
> 
> Guess what I am doing with that lot.


End it all!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Andy


----------



## dragonflyer

*What I bought*

Camallison

An educated guess is a rope ladder into a tree.

I used to make rope ladders, and rope bridges in a triangle so that the brave ones could go round and round. Oh so long ago when I took my Guides camping.

Joyce


----------



## mandyandandy

240 Lillets
100 Boots mini's
4 bottles T.gel Therapeutic shampoo
2 school skirts
2 Debenhams school shirts
2 M&S school shirts
I outdoor game of horse shoes

Not obvious what gender I am is it!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Ohhh yes, all off Ebay and saved myself a fortune on all of them.


Mandy


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

I bought a satalite dish! Quite excited as this is my first sat dish! 8) 

It was rather expensive though..........it was attached to a Rapido 970M! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Techno100

An LG 22" LED TV £175 new delivered orf fleebay Argos £299 :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Techno100 said:


> An LG 22" LED TV £175 new delivered orf fleebay Argos £299 :lol:


Be wary, fleabay ones are generally graded or mail order returns!

Peter


----------



## Techno100

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An LG 22" LED TV £175 new delivered orf fleebay Argos £299 :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Be wary, fleabay ones are generally graded or mail order returns!
> 
> Peter
Click to expand...

Brand new and SEALED according to the seller with 44,300 100% feedback 8) but thanx Pete 

I should have said I cleverly bid , it wasn't a buy it now 

I always put my maximum bid in with 8 seconds to go TOP TIP :wink: and I put 176.03 clearly the other bidder maxed out at 175 which gave it to me for 175


----------



## Briarose

A Burstner Solano 1 year old.

Two new quilts.

Two new sets of bedding.

Four new pillows.

Chopping boards, teapot, kettle, etc etc 

Two new dog beds for the MH.

Next week its the tow bar.


----------



## greenasthegrass

two tubes of biofreeze
2 freezer cool packs
6 sessions at a chiropractor
3 prescriptions
4 boxes of paracetamol
an axe - just in case none of the above works pretty soon.

Greenie  


PS wanted to buy 3 BMW's 2 Audi's and Concorde but Teemyob beat me to it! :lol:


----------



## Techno100

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sweetie

New kettle,& toilet chemicals.
Week before 15"television with dvd from richer sounds brilliant bit of kit.
Amperor 12v stabiliser off ebay for £16 that was a result.

When you come to norfolk will have to try your kettle & teapot nette.

Steve


----------



## Briarose

sweetie said:


> New kettle,& toilet chemicals.
> Week before 15"television with dvd from richer sounds brilliant bit of kit.
> Amperor 12v stabiliser off ebay for £16 that was a result.
> 
> When you come to norfolk will have to try your kettle & teapot nette.
> 
> Steve


No probs :wink:


----------



## JackieP

2 3G Kindles with leather cases in black and brown.

And it's ALL MHF's fault! 

Mighty excited though


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

£85 of diesel at £115.9 ppl

Dave p


----------



## Techno100

Full tut chonks :lol: Going far


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

No, it enables me to make my deliveries.

used to spend £100 per week plus.
Now a tank full lasts two weeks.

Dave p


----------



## machilly

I bought a Wii with Wii fit and mario Karts, now everyone round about us on the campsite wonders why our van is rocking, with peels of laughter and other funny noises, no its not us having sex
just two fatties trying to lose weight lol

regards


----------



## TDG

40mm jubilee clip 8)


----------



## teemyob

*Calvin*



Melly said:


> 3 pairs of Calvin Kline boxers.
> A roll of gaffa tape, and some paints for my airbrush.


Those Calvin Kline were knock offs from the local market then? :roll:


----------



## teemyob

*buy*

I bought This place for 10 days Then my Brother who was splitting the cost backed out!

BARGAIN!


----------



## Dinks123

Air tickets for flight to Brisbane in Feb to see my girls!!!


----------



## stewartwebr

Having been stuck in bed for the last few days with some sort of virus I thought I would treat myself. I have bought a new dinning room table and chairs and a 42inch LED 3D HD TV

Can't wait to get home to the UK to try the TV it's bing delivered the day I get back.....wonder what the old one would look like in the van :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## iconnor

Airline tickets to go to Cologne next week, only to have the meeting switched to Brussels 4 hours later, non-refundable tickets. So next purchase.......train tickets Cologne-Brussels.


----------



## beagle

machilly said:


> I bought a Wii with Wii fit and mario Karts, now everyone round about us on the campsite wonders why our van is rocking, with peels of laughter and other funny noises, no its not us having sex
> just two fatties trying to lose weight lol
> 
> regards


Wii fit - in a motorhome! How long will it be before you take out one of the windows with an arm - or a leg! :lol:


----------



## CliveMott

Two packs of two AA NiMh batteries from Poundland and a new watch.
Radio controlled Casio, not a Rolex, Leave them for Peter!


----------



## Phillip

Nothing, I'm skint


----------



## PILOTEFAN

Hi

I got a carbon monoxide alarm, ours is an old van with an old heater
all seems to be working but just in case.
A couple of new CDs and DVDs for the van now the winter nights are coming.
Loads of tins of food to keep in the van as staples.
A new bird cage so we can take the birds with us sometimes !!!

Probably going to have to buy a new plug socket as we blew ours up using a fan heater this weekend


----------



## Jezport

Insurance for van  
Insurance for car  
Road for car  
Road tax for van  
MOT for car (it passed)  
Repair to house water heater  
Repair to van injector pump  

And now my washing machine drum bearing has had the cheek to disintergrate, aaaargh, so we will have to get a new machine.


----------



## cabby

Flowers for our 40th wedding anniversary :roll: :roll: 
Oh yes and a pair of binoculars off ebay to study the birds in the woods behind us.

cabby


----------



## teemyob

*Tax*



Jezport said:


> Insurance for van
> Insurance for car
> Road for car
> Road tax for van
> MOT for car (it passed)
> Repair to house water heater
> Repair to van injector pump
> 
> And now my washing machine drum bearing has had the cheek to disintergrate, aaaargh, so we will have to get a new machine.


That reminds me, need to tax my Minivan!


----------



## Techno100

just now on ebay 
Sumvision compact multiregion DVD player HDMI £21.01 delivered brand new  Again a bid with 8 seconds to go did the business with a winning margin of only 2p 8)


----------



## 100127

A newish Campervan


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

CliveMott said:


> Two packs of two AA NiMh batteries from Poundland and a new watch.
> Radio controlled Casio, not a Rolex, Leave them for Peter!


Gave mine to daughter as mens watches for girls are the 'in thing'

Bought a unused one for half price for myself! 

Peter


----------



## Zozzer

Two 2Tb Seagate internal Hardives
One 2Tb Seagate Free Agent GoFlex Nas Drive
One LG Blu-Ray Optical Drive.
One 4 USB Hard Drive NAS connector.
Two Kaspersky Internet Security (3 user license)
One PC Game, Medal of Honor


----------



## peedee

Threw out my old HiFi pro-logic surround sound system and fitted a Sony BDV E370 Blue-ray home sound cinema system instead. What a brilliant piece of kit which brings me bang up to date with a state of the art sound system which is networked to stream PC content, catch up TV or buy films on demand. It also has FM radio and USB ports and sounds great even though the speakers are a fraction of the size of the old HiFi.

peedee


----------



## Techno100

*Better Solar regulator*

Thought I'd treat myself to a more comprehensive unit at a KNOCKDOWN price.
This seller has accepted £37 on two occassions now :wink: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220669363369&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Freddiebooks

Nowt (and proud of it)

Freddiebooks (Yorkshire)


----------



## siansdad

Just bought a safari residence room to fit our 4.5m Omnistor 6900 awning from Hillview Awnings, Bournemouth.
They came up to South Wales to fit it and we're very very pleased with it (and Hillview Awnings).


----------



## Gisbert

Just bought a new generator.We`ll be buzzing next year.Gisbert.


----------



## Biglol

I've just bought a new Canon camera (EOS 7) with lens (50mm f1.4)


----------



## lindjan

I've bought Hyacinth some lovely silver screens to keep her warm!
Jan


----------



## JackieP

Avtex TV aerial (not tried it yet though)

Replacement LED bulbs (not tried them yet though)

A posherer cable to try and connect my ipod to the TV (not tried it yet though)

Today I will be mainly smiling - or creating lots of new help threads


----------



## Pusser

This week I bought a new kettle. It was a Breville. I carefully checked through all the specs v price and on balance, the red illumination of the water when boiling with the blue illumination when not boiling won me over. Sadly it did not win the missus over.  

I also had a few irritations with a Garmin 1690T which was very, very good in many respects but the speed cams are sent down via GPS and are not on the device and sometimes that was unreliable and sometime your would be driving along on small roads and the road would disappear giving you the impression you were driving through a field.

So I treated myself to a Garmin 3790T. Wicked bit of kit and the voice operation is a dream. I don't like the huge rope like power connecter so built as it holds the FM aerial for the included Traffic.

But my trafffic would not work so it goes back to day but in readiness of its return for full refund, I ordered another which arrived yesterday and this time the voice function has a fault and so I await Garmin office opening hours for yet another saga.

If this one has to go back I will call it a day and beg my son for my old one back. (I can dream ) 

:roll:


----------



## locovan

Pusser said:


> This week I bought a new kettle. It was a Breville. I carefully checked through all the specs v price and on balance, the red illumination of the water when boiling with the blue illumination when not boiling won me over. Sadly it did not win the missus over.
> 
> I also had a few irritations with a Garmin 1690T which was very, very good in many respects but the speed cams are sent down via GPS and are not on the device and sometimes that was unreliable and sometime your would be driving along on small roads and the road would disappear giving you the impression you were driving through a field.
> 
> So I treated myself to a Garmin 3790T. Wicked bit of kit and the voice operation is a dream. I don't like the huge rope like power connecter so built as it holds the FM aerial for the included Traffic.
> 
> But my trafffic would not work so it goes back to day but in readiness of its return for full refund, I ordered another which arrived yesterday and this time the voice function has a fault and so I await Garmin office opening hours for yet another saga.
> 
> If this one has to go back I will call it a day and beg my son for my old one back. (I can dream )
> 
> :roll:


I thought you was going to say you had bought anew M/Home :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

Paracetamol
Gin

Both worked 

Dave


----------



## dovtrams

I received the first - of many - payment of my state pension this week. It is not really needed so being treated as gash money. I bought a new Taylormade long cover for the van to use when it is sitting outside the house. This will save taking a wet cover away with us. I also bought a foam mattress overlay to complete my home made 'davealay', total cost of finished product £15.

Dave


----------



## Pusser

Update.. Told Garmin that I would prefer to ask a brain dead yokel for directions than buy anymore of their stuff and sent the second back as well. In the same box actually.

Son does not want to give me back my 1690T so I have ordered a Tom Tom Go Live 1000 Europe and will give that whirl and it should arrive tomorrow thus keeping on topic wich "What did I buy this week". 8) We do like to keep on topic doesn't one.


----------



## DABurleigh

Pusser said:


> Update.. Told Garmin that I would prefer to ask a brain dead yokel for directions than buy anymore of their stuff and sent the second back as well. In the same box actually.
> 
> Son does not want to give me back my 1690T so I have ordered a Tom Tom Go Live 1000 Europe and will give that whirl and it should arrive tomorrow thus keeping on topic wich "What did I buy this week". 8) We do like to keep on topic doesn't one.


Pusser,

Just to say that even if it doesn't last, it is lovely having you back 

Dave


----------



## JackieP

I've just bought 2 MASSIVE eclairs.

That is all.


----------



## jonse

*buys today*

Four smd/s from Hong kong £2.35 per/u,incl same light out put as halogen but less than half the wattage


----------



## Techno100

and for me


----------



## raynipper

Freddiebooks said:


> Nowt (and proud of it)
> 
> Freddiebooks (Yorkshire)


Mee also Freddie.
We are supposed to be in a severe economic recession and with all the purchases on just this forum, George Osborne will be rubbing his hands.

I did book a free flight to AZ but the taxes and fuel came to over £200. Some free flight.

Ray.


----------



## Chausson

I bought a Fiamma cover roof, so gave Johns Cross a little back from his thousands in accessories.

Ron


----------



## 113016

A Blow up Doll   :wink: :lol: 

No! No! seriously, Taylormade outside screens.
We have always used inside screens but got fed up with the condensation.


----------



## jonse

*SMD/s*

Hi, techno, No, 10 smd/s spots mr11 g4 N0 140465926921 already fitted two and well pleased getting rid of th tube lights as these use much less wattage


----------



## Techno100

swapped my tubes for these


----------



## Techno100

Grath said:


> A Blow up Doll   :wink: :lol:
> 
> No! No! seriously, Taylormade outside screens.
> We have always used inside screens but got fed up with the condensation.


Good choice I'm happy with mine BUT broke my aerial the first time I put it on  As the aerial interferes with the nice snug fit I'm going to remove it and blank the hole.
just bought one of these as recommended by a fellow MHF member, sorry I forgot who :roll:


----------



## Pusser

Grath said:


> A Blow up Doll   :wink: :lol: .


I thought this was another Al-Qaeda story. Anyway; no need to move it to the subs forum.


----------



## Rapide561

*CO*

I bought a carbon monoxide detector for the motorhome.

Silly me, I had a smoke detector, but no CO detector.

Russell


----------



## TDG

A little PIR activated LED lamp to illuminate the under-sink car crash ---- aka cupboard :roll:


----------



## 113016

This week, one and a half metres of hot blow air ducting, 4 small barrel bolts, a strip of thin wood and a very small internal vent cover as I am doing a modification.
Also a new brush to wash the van with, this will be a Christmas present from our daughter.
Oh, the Taylormade screens arrived as promised.


----------



## 113016

I nearly forgot  
Yesterday, I sent a cheque to SvTech for a weight upgrade from 3500kg to 4100kg 
Now I will have about 1000/1100kg carrying capacity.


----------



## TDG

Grath said:


> ...Now I will have about 1000/1100kg carrying capacity.


Wow :roll:


----------



## 113016

TDG said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Now I will have about 1000/1100kg carrying capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow :roll:
Click to expand...

I doubt very much that we will ever be near the maximum gross as the rear axle will most probably overload first, unless we have all the junk piled up around our ears  
But it will be quite useful now.


----------



## corkbuoy

TDG said:


> A little PIR activated LED lamp to illuminate the under-sink car crash ---- aka cupboard :roll:


Hi TDG

That sound like a very useful item, where did you get it ?

thanks

corkbuoy


----------



## TDG

corkbuoy said:


> TDG said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little PIR activated LED lamp to illuminate the under-sink car crash ---- aka cupboard :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ..That sound like a very useful item, where did you get it ?..corkbuoy
Click to expand...

A boat chandler in Barnstaple - it was the last one and, I think, cost £9. It has a 2 x 3 LED lights and is powered by 3 xAAA batteries. Sorry I can't give more details other than the fact it was made by a company called Rolson or provide a photo at the moment as Jane was so delighted with it she's gone off in the van for week to play with it :lol: 
I guess she'll be able to provide a Which? type of report when she returns as she seems quite thrilled with it when she left and even phoned me the first night away to say how fantastic it was  
It's very rarely than I can please her that easily :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## CurlyBoy

Ultrasonic cleaning tank, for all the intricate parts of the Hymer, got to keep it up to scratch don't you know, wouldn't want to let the side down :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

curlyboy


----------



## raynipper

My wife is always going on about replacing the small drag along Moulinex Vac we bought 16 years ago at a car boot for £40.

So today and in preparation for Christmas I bought her a new ish replacement vac at another car boot (Vide Grenier) for €5.

Polished up looks almost new. Only trouble is trying to wrap it as there is no box.

Ray.


----------



## tonyt

raynipper said:


> My wife is always going on about replacing the small drag along Moulinex Vac we bought 16 years ago at a car boot for £40.
> 
> So today and in preparation for Christmas I bought her a new ish replacement vac at another car boot (Vide Grenier) for €5.
> 
> Polished up looks almost new. Only trouble is trying to wrap it as there is no box.
> 
> Ray.


Well if you wrap it up with that new ironing board you bought her, she'll never guess what's inside.


----------



## sallytrafic

Just a new motorhome


----------



## GEMMY

Well that's a surprise :wink: 

tony


----------



## CurlyBoy

sallytrafic said:


> Just a new motorhome


where's the piccy then 8) 8)

curlyboy


----------



## Techno100

Domestic fridge winter covers. Amazing the price difference out there from seller to seller 8O robbers.
Less than £20 the PAIR delivered :wink: can you believe some are charging nearly that each :roll:

a string of 50 LED's from ASDA to run up the flagpole at Xmas in Spain £8 8)


----------



## sallytrafic

CurlyBoy said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a new motorhome
> 
> 
> 
> where's the piccy then 8) 8)
> 
> curlyboy
Click to expand...

>here<


----------



## Jodi1

Just bought a Kindle and a cover


phew thats enough for now


----------



## Techno100

Power supply for the LED's just went bang and tripped the CB.
Reset and plugged into another socket to see if they were cream crackered but still working :roll: seems to have developed a short and blown itself clear. I wont be leaving them on un attended


----------



## Techno100

well my weeks ebay stuff has nearly all arrived.
Tomorrow as we're not going anywhere  Jacs is having her hair done and catching up with friends. "I" have a magnetic tax disc to fit . A blaupunkt tax disc screen aerial to fit. A new Juta solar regulator to fit. dometic winter fridge vent covers to fit. Might watch TV for a while with the Erbuspacher running for some pretend you're away atmosphere :lol:

AND maybe use the 99c sim before my 1gb non expireing Vodafone dongle/sim arrives 8)

AND while wifey is not watching, I bought a bigger inverter with cooling fan as the laptop will eventually overheat the 150 watt maplin job.


----------



## tony645

Scooter for the mh. 
Found a guy selling a Yamaha Cygnus 125 scoot, 2 weeks old with 4 miles on the clock, wont tell you what I paid for it but it blew the retail price of £2300 into shreds, its 3cm too tall to go into the Burstner garage but with a couple of ratchet straps from the grips to the the shocks its now 3cm shorter! and yes I did hpi it first.


----------



## bozzer

A Webasto Dualtop 102 boiler. Fed up with stepping over the oil filled and boiling kettles of water when on EHU. Also never knowing if we'll have enough gas when we travel in Spain, now we can get diesel just about anywhere.
Last night was great we had a heated bathroom when on EHU, usually it's like a fridge!!
Now the Mhome is hooked up at home and the heating on frost guard, you never know sat on the Pennines.

Jan


----------



## ceejayt

Thule counter top and waste bin - nice bit of actually


----------



## Techno100

Seasonal gift Bonus is I think my Berlingo VT has the same size tyres 8)


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> Seasonal gift Bonus is I think my Berlingo VT has the same size tyres 8)


We also have a Berlingo, but I didn't buy anything for it.
I bought a Laptop for the Hymer so we can keep in contact while away.
Now looking at dongles and something to boost the Hotspot or dongle signal.

Not been wireless before as always used wires.
Coming out of the stoneage ways


----------



## Techno100

Neither did I? they're for the motor home but Coincidentally will fit Claudia too


----------



## teemyob

*buy*

2 x Truma SP2 Air Valves, 2 x Truma "Y" Connectors and some hose to modify our ALDE heating system.

The Service hatch freezes the fresh and waste water when we are Skiing/out in the cold.

The Idea is to direct some heat from the Heat Exchanger under the floor in very cold weather.

TM


----------



## Techno100

I'd better get a job before I buy the world 

Autoroute

netbook

RAM upgrade

Truma external pump

GPS receiver

Tripod

card reader

netbook bag

Up blu ray

But SOLD 85kg scrap copper for £442 and 30grams of 9 ct gold for £300


----------



## teemyob

*ally*



Techno100 said:


> I'd better get a job before I buy the world
> 
> Autoroute
> 
> netbook
> 
> RAM upgrade
> 
> Truma external pump
> 
> GPS receiver
> 
> Tripod
> 
> card reader
> 
> netbook bag
> 
> Up blu ray
> 
> But SOLD 85kg scrap copper for £442 and 30grams of 9 ct gold for £300


Now I do have 10kG of scrap Copper and quite a lot of scrap aluminium !


----------



## Techno100

*Re: ally*



teemyob said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd better get a job before I buy the world
> 
> Autoroute
> 
> netbook
> 
> RAM upgrade
> 
> Truma external pump
> 
> GPS receiver
> 
> Tripod
> 
> card reader
> 
> netbook bag
> 
> Up blu ray
> 
> But SOLD 85kg scrap copper for £442 and 30grams of 9 ct gold for £300
> 
> 
> 
> Now I do have 10kG of scrap Copper and quite a lot of scrap aluminium !
Click to expand...

Dry bright wire was £5.20 a kilo


----------



## teemyob

*Re: ally*



Techno100 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd better get a job before I buy the world
> 
> Autoroute
> 
> netbook
> 
> RAM upgrade
> 
> Truma external pump
> 
> GPS receiver
> 
> Tripod
> 
> card reader
> 
> netbook bag
> 
> Up blu ray
> 
> But SOLD 85kg scrap copper for £442 and 30grams of 9 ct gold for £300
> 
> 
> 
> Now I do have 10kG of scrap Copper and quite a lot of scrap aluminium !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dry bright wire was £5.20 a kilo
Click to expand...

100% Refrigeration copper tube
90% Refrigeration Ally tube + 10 copper tails
some old cast iron

Must look up our nearest scrap yard.


----------



## gnscloz

led bulbs for van & managed to get piece of worksurface to make a lift up extension so her in doors can make more mess whilst cooking :?


----------



## teemyob

gnscloz said:


> led bulbs for van & managed to get piece of worksurface to make a lift up extension so her in doors can make more mess whilst cooking :?


 :lol: least she should be able to see what mess she has made and to clear it up!


----------



## tony645

Roll of gaffer tape shop

Dog cage for mh ebay

2 x dog leads that clip into the seatbelts ebay

2 x fire extuinguishers for mh £6.99 each at Aldi

2 x Tyre weld repair aerosol £2.99 each at Aldi

Garmin gps 1490tv for mh Amazon

2 x Sonic blade cordless knives CQout auction site

Pair kevlar jeans and gloves ebay

Looking for a generator kipor or Honda


----------



## teemyob

*jeans*



tony645 said:


> Roll of gaffer tape shop
> 
> Dog cage for mh ebay
> 
> 2 x dog leads that clip into the seatbelts ebay
> 
> 2 x fire extuinguishers for mh £6.99 each at Aldi
> 
> 2 x Tyre weld repair aerosol £2.99 each at Aldi
> 
> Garmin gps 1490tv for mh Amazon
> 
> 2 x Sonic blade cordless knives CQout auction site
> 
> Pair kevlar jeans and gloves ebay
> 
> Looking for a generator kipor or Honda


Kevlar Jeans!


----------



## tony645

Yes, got them for riding the scooter, reinforced with Kevlar on the knees and hips, would`nt fancy them on the big bike though!


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Cadac Travel Barbecue £69.95 - Bargain I hope :roll: from Riversway (for MH and home use)

Waterproof ski gloves from Aldi - £4.99 - for use when walking.

Buff - £2.99 from Aldi - for use when walking.

A nights stay at Losehill 22nd Jan - for walking but not barbecueing :!: :!:


----------



## Techno100

midlifecrisismil said:


> Cadac Travel Barbecue £69.95 - Bargain I hope :roll: from Riversway (for MH and home use)
> 
> Waterproof ski gloves from Aldi - £4.99 - for use when walking.
> 
> Buff - £2.99 from Aldi - for use when walking.
> 
> A nights stay at Losehill 22nd Jan - for walking but not barbecueing :!: :!:


We booked chatsworth that weekend losehill looked a bit far. Still empty pitches too :roll:


----------



## smiler

New headlight, and a new tap for the van


----------



## Spacerunner

Eurotunnel ticket

Rabies jab......for Bryn Dog, I hasten to add!

Camping Card international.

Its all coming together!


----------



## jud

Dinks123 said:


> Air tickets for flight to Brisbane in Feb to see my girls!!!


 :wink:hi dinks123 our girl is in Australia as well Perth.have a nice trip.jud :wink:


----------



## Bimobil

Ferry,

Venice-Igonomitsa and return!! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## jud

hi all :roll: dinning room table and chairs :wink: ( boring ) :lol: 10 lbs of sausage 10lbs of bacon 2 months supply of tea bags 1 return ticket p.o :roll: .jud


----------



## scotscougar

CB Radio plus everything else for M/Home and hoping to buy Mercedes A160 to tow behind M/Home when going south later in year.... oh the joy bells and whistles really zinging and bristling with gadgetry ....and stilll soooooo much to save for and get ...everyone needs ambitions .....and pleasure


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan

A 1941 Indian Scout as a project


----------



## TeamRienza

A sticker for the gas locker 50p, 

Seem to have all i want/can justify for the van except sufficient time and money to go to far away places.

Davy


----------



## stepps110

Remote WiFi aerial and a freeview box, oh and a gas ring igniter!
Also won two tickets to scottish motorhome show!

Loads more to come I suspect, its a new van and the old towels, sheets, cutlery, place mats etc etc will never do, apparently!


----------



## tony645

Kipor 2.6 generator
French gas adaptor
4 ready cooked vacumn packed meals and 3 ratchet straps from the manchester show, about the only thing that tempted me there.
oh! and the entry tickets, £8 each and £7.10 to park, I would`nt go again if you paid me.

Hardwiring kit for my satnav.
Le guide national des aires de service camping cars 2010


----------



## macone48

Macbook Pro - Why have I taken years to find out the best Laptop/Comp in the world???

Trv


----------



## Techno100

Just bought a CADAC SAFARI CHEF DELUXE only £54 delivered now that's a bargain!
I should never have bought a Carry Chef far too BIG for 2 people but it will do for the garden.
Live n learn :roll:


----------



## Rapide561

*Extras*

Today I bought a regulator to carry as a spare and a new washing machine for the rear locker

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

A new laptop for Lady p, nothing to do with her lap dancing class.

A pc. Her new years resolution was that she was going to master computers.
This will be a sloww learning process but I am sure she will get on ok.
Now for wifi.


Dave p


----------



## lifeson

Silverproducts MH cover 
Acsi guide and DVD 
New tyre


----------



## Techno100

Fiamma deluxe 8 folding ladder. 
Next project is to fit on a 2004 Autocruise, should suit all models pre Swift. 
Thanks to Phil of RhinoInstalls for Technical advice/help.
I'm undertaking this fitment at my own risk as pre swift Autocruise are an unknown area but it may interest fellow owners when I post the results 8)


----------



## Patty123

2 x travel towels - his and hers - blue and pink!
Memory pillow, so I don't have to take one from home
new pyjamas
Small frying pan

Lots more I expect to come for our trip to Norway in May


----------



## teemyob

*This Week*

Another Mercedes Sprinter!

TM


----------



## Techno100

Very nice Italian all leather shoes in York Shambles
2 no expiry dongles :lol: gave one away already


----------



## sallytrafic

A Skywatcher Skymax 127mm Supatrak Auto telescope.


----------



## Techno100

sallytrafic said:


> A Skywatcher Skymax 127mm Supatrak Auto telescope.


Cool 8O Got an slr adapter yet?


----------



## sallytrafic

Don't have an SLR so no point (I have a Sony HX-1 instead)


----------



## Techno100

When will we see some shots?


----------



## DC4JC

My husband bought a safe for the motorhome, we can use that on our trip to Denia at the end of March.
Also a brilliant lock that goes over the handle on the habitation door of our Aviano. Can also be used whilst we are inside, but we can open it from the inside too.

And a "blind spot mirror" which he thinks is brilliant. :roll: 


Janice.


----------



## kc10

An electric dehumidifier from Aldi. £25. So far so good.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

An all singing electric polisher with various pads and polishes to make the motor home sparkle without all the hand polishing.. Cool :wink: .( Dam the poster that put the link to it on here, cost me £198.00 quid couldnt resist)..

And a Vodafone dongle... love that word "Dongle" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patty123

Portable twin tub washer for our month trip in May.


----------



## flyingpig

My Hab service
My Fiat 2nd service
A Gaslow system and fittings
My Excess on the insurance because of the theiving b*****ds that stole my Catalyst!

£1200.....Ouch!!!!!!!

Ken


----------



## moblee

A Dehumidifier.......More for the house than the Mh.


----------



## kandsservices

A lovely new 3000 watt inverter and a new compressor


----------



## DC4JC

mini safe for the MH, real bargain at £21 inc pp.


----------



## stepps110

Fire extinguisher and fire blanket, and some plates!


----------



## chickann

macone48 said:


> Macbook Pro - Why have I taken years to find out the best Laptop/Comp in the world???
> 
> Trv


snap have just got one too, how did i live without one, instead of sitting in an uncomfortable office chair all alone in the other room, can now snuggle up next to hubby on the sofa, with no more swearing and bashing the computer when it freezes. takes a lot of getting used to, but the kids are there to help when my old brain can't cope.


----------



## chickann

i have bought some extra strong double sided sticky velcro, have gone all the way around the motorhome sticking everything to it that moves, fantastic stuff, not sure if hubby is to happy though as he is still stuck in the drivers seat.


----------



## Techno100

Gaslow auto changeover head SNELLYVISION good price :thumbup:
Truma external gas BBQ point £35 deliverd fleabay
2 Gaslow stainless POL handwheel 75cm hoses AVG £17.50 each fleabay


----------



## Hezbez

27 litres of cuprinol (on special offer in B&Q)
one paint brush


----------



## Techno100

Hezbez said:


> 27 litres of cuprinol (on special offer in B&Q)
> one paint brush


Get a pressure sprayer, quite cheap so EASY :wink:


----------



## metblue

*what did you buy*

I treated myself (with her permission !!) to a 2008 Mx5 Roadster,2 ltr,electric hardtop plus various extra's already fitted.
It was for my sixtieth birthday prezzie !! Have had one for years this is number 6. 
Still have my Mk1 which i restored last year.


----------



## GEMMY

Bought some electrickery, a Kindle 3g :wink: 

tony


----------



## Christine600

A second gas bottle.


----------



## Glandwr

4 metres of adhesive LED tape strip to replace my fluorescents in the van. 140 watts down to less than 20. And brighter hopefully.

Dick


----------



## CliveMott

Two tonnes of 14mm gravel.


----------



## Zozzer

This week I bought a neat little device that reduces the weight and increases the usable space of the MH.

It's a 3G Kindle, and now all those books can be left at home.


----------



## Techno100

CliveMott said:


> Two tonnes of 14mm gravel.


Hard standing?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

45 sq mtrs dense concrete blocks,
35 sq mtrs breeze blocks
2.5 tons sand
.5 tons cement

soon it'll be floor and ceiling joists, plaster board, sparky stuff, plumbing stuff.


I really know how to enjoy myself


----------



## me0wp00

leisure battery, led bulbs, cambelt kit, engine mounts and track rod ends ..... very expensive week


----------



## TeamRienza

A set of heavy duty jump leads to keep in the van after it failed to start on Friday.


Well done metblue they are brill i have had a 1.8 phoenix for about six years, gotta be good when even clarksen approves of them. Thinking of taking off the hard top for the season. Enjoy yours

Davy


----------



## Cazzie

Some blue for the loo and exchanged a gas bottle - we're off next week - yipee!!


----------



## Twilight

A windbreak 8O


----------



## savannah

A 15'' high lifelike model sheep......just knitting it a stripy jumper right now.........its gonna come travelling with me


----------



## Jezport

A 500watt Durite pure sinewave inverter.


----------



## grandadbaza

A 10 amp blade fuse ( well actually a packet of them) ,as that is what stopped my heating working last weekend!!


----------



## TeamRienza

A blue plug to make up a reverse polarity lead,

had two foot of yellow lead and spare socket at home.

Just finished making it.

Davy


----------



## Sideways86

*hi*

Honda goldwing 1.18 scale that matches the real one bought a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Christine600

A doormat to sit on while fitting snow chains to my MH.


----------



## Hezbez

A second leisure battery - Banner 100amp £100


----------



## Twilight

Oh the excitement  rock pegs!


----------



## Nelson750FML

A reverse polarity switch and a dead lock, both fitted and working


----------



## Spacerunner

5 kilos of Basmati rice, £4.99 from Lidl.

Should give us 80 servings


----------



## metblue

*what did you buy*

Last week, a 2001 Autotrail Mohican,
this week,
1) A Fiamma 46 Security handle.
2) A Fiamma green "step clean".
3) A drop down/fold up tv bracke.
4) A smoke alarm
5) A set of wheel trims.
6) A new spare key
7) A box of Toilet bags
8) A bottle of Thetford tank clean
9) A couple of new mats.
10) New vynal flooring.

Our van is now been cleaned top to bottom and is looking good,ready to go away this weekend.
Dealer was supposed to have cleaned it ! but i'd sack the cleaners and he is not much better for not inspecting it before we arrived to collect it.


----------



## AndrewandShirley

A replacement 5th gear (£669) oh and our son came home and he bought a new car with our money!! 

As he says "Spending my inheritance whilst the parents can enjoy watching me"


----------



## GEMMY

A new battery for the scooter, apparently a 1000 miles in 3 years is not good for a scooter battery. :roll: :wink: 

tony


----------



## Techno100

> A replacement 5th gear (£669) oh and our son came home and he bought a new car with our money!!
> 
> As he says "Spending my inheritance whilst the parents can enjoy watching me"


 Every cloud really does have a silver lining we don't always see it when we're being mugged :lol:


----------



## EEVpilot

a rechargable hoover for the van
set of carbon brushes for the old house hoover ( a theme here??)
second leisure battery wiring loom from Sargent.


----------



## Techno100

What I really want to buy this week or any week is one of these BUT I'm not happy to pay £40 and a tenner p&P. If anyone knows of an alternative I'd be most grateful.


----------



## GEMMY

Two new batteries for Jans mobility scooter  

tony


----------



## peedee

Tin of fencing paint
Tin of Thompson's roof seal
Tin of decking stain.

I'm busy when not on a break.

peedee


----------



## busterbears

Just ordered

Fiamma bike cover, Fiamma Clean-Step cover, continental 2 pin ehu cable adaptor, hi-vis vests, warning triangle, pack of bulbs and fuses and a pop-up laundry basket

Shopping for the MH is soooo much fun!


----------



## locovan

2 fencing panels from B&Q that have gone up £2.00 each and we only bought the others on Last thursday :roll: :roll:


----------



## Christine600

A thingamajig that fits between the garden hose I use to fill the water tank and the metal tap at petrol stations.


----------



## Techno100

A Megger MFT 1730 and an enrollment on City & Guilds 2391
I may become a trade member this year


----------



## aldra

A second electric bike

booked in the van for van bitz alarm £ 100 deposit

booked in for solar panel,battery, Tec29LPG, Freshlite aircon

Don't think we'll be able to afford to go away now :lol: :lol: :lol:

aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

A speeding ticket for £60  

Burt i did get three points with it  

Dave p


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> A Megger MFT 1730 and an enrollment on City & Guilds 2391
> I may become a trade member this year











Like this one








http://www.pat-services.co.uk/megge...medium=ppc&utm_term=1790&utm_campaign=froogle


----------



## camper69

Bloody expensive car insurance to add my daughter to my widest policy.


----------



## camper69

Widest? Should have been wifes!


----------



## SaddleTramp

Myself a present, A VERY nice golf trolley


----------



## 113016

A service, road tax (early as we will be away when it expires) , touch up paint, and a few smaller items for our impending tour


----------



## greenasthegrass

Sun bed instead of a recliner which could handily double up as a camp bed in the dome it only weighs 6kg too.


----------



## ched999uk

Kogan 24" TV £159
Maplin HD sat in briefcase £79
Campingaz camping chef plus stove £48
Mini Oven 600watt £20

and all the bits to fit them 
Going to have a fun Saturday I think


----------



## Blizzard

[quote="Techno100








[/quote]

OK - I got one of these, all the way from America as there are none left in the UK :?

It was less than $4.00 with $11.00 postage.

Saved me going to collect I suppose. :wink:


----------



## ched999uk

Even with the picy I have no idea what it is?


----------



## tonyt

ched999uk said:


> Even with the picy I have no idea what it is?


Oh come on! You mean to say you haven't got one? You're clearly not worried about being ga55ed then?

Every MH should have one


----------



## ched999uk

We have only had our a month I still have no idea what it is? HELP!!!!


----------



## Techno100

Me neither? sum sort of adapta :roll:


----------



## tonyt

ched999uk said:


> We have only had our a month I still have no idea what it is? HELP!!!!


Don't worry about it. If you really needed it, you'd know about it by now 

There are some strange people on MHF and they frequently spend their money on an assortment of weird things. Usually they end up in the garage/loft


----------



## ched999uk

Come on then TonyT put me out of my misery. If I don't know what it is how do I know if I need one?


----------



## Blizzard

Ok Ok - I can't keep you in the dark any longer.

Its an adaptor for the rear air filled shock absorber of my retro MTB, which Rock Shox stopped making in 2000/1.

I've spent a couple of weeks trawling cycling websites trying to source one in the UK without luck.

I use the bike while away in the MH so there's a tenuous link to MH'ing and other than fuel, its all I've bought this week.


K.


----------



## Blizzard

tonyt said:


> Oh come on! You mean to say you haven't got one? You're clearly not worried about being ga55ed then?
> 
> Every MH should have one


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ched999uk

I can now rest easy 

Sometimes 'you dont know what you dont know'


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

I bought a new large griddle, scraper for same and some egg rings ( all off Ebay) - cant wait to cook my famous full brekky on it


----------



## raynipper

Finally splashed out on this.....................................

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170626581150

Ray.


----------



## Techno100

raynipper said:


> Finally splashed out on this.....................................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170626581150
> 
> Ray.


I await a glowing review after your receipt and use of it :wink:


----------



## tonyt

raynipper said:


> Finally splashed out on this.....................................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170626581150
> 
> Ray.


I only wish I were clever enough to a). Understand all the things it does.
b). Be able to use it.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Does it ring when someone wants to talk to you

Dave p


----------



## raynipper

Oh ye of little faith................. 8) 
I almost bought this one at a staggering £23....... !! But no TV.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Just check out the video. Sorry, video here .........

http://www.mycellbay.com/AirPhone-N...ards-phone-WIFI-JAVA-Quadband-cell-phone.html

Ray.


----------



## aldra

oh heck!!!

cannot understand anything about phoning, wifi and dongles when abroad

our children think we're dead for weeks
In some ways we are :lol: :lol: :lol:

Read all the posts and just get more miserable
   
aldra


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

Went to Towsure (Sheffield) Today and bought a reduced table and levelling chocs and a foam football, well the wife got the football for the Grand kids.


----------



## aldra

Bought a portable shower (hoselock) and a portable washing machine with spinner
Aldra


----------



## wunnell

I bought ...
Tesco Large Pineapple
Tesco Mixed Peppers 3 PackJacket Potatoes 750GTesco BeansproutsTesco Family Pack Stir Fry 600GTesco Mixed Pepper Stir Fry 320GTesco Fresh Noodles 410G
Cucumber Whole EachTesco Iceberg Lettuce Each Class 1
Tesco Value Beef Frying SteakTesco Fillet Steak ScotlandTulip Lean Cured Cooked Ham 320GTesco Fresh Lamb Boneless Rolled Shoulder
Kerrygold Pure Irish Butter 250GTesco Fresh Double Cream 300Ml
Tesco Twin Pack Garlic Bread 420G
Warburtons Seeded Batch Loaf 800G
Stagg Chili Classic Chili Con Carne 410GGreen Giant Sweetcorn Tri-Pack 3X340g
Mcvities Milk Chocolate Digestives Twin Pack 2X400gMcvities Jaffa Cakes Twin Pack 2X150g 24PkBuchanans Fair Trade Blackcurrant And Liquorice 170GBuchanan's Rich Liquorice Toffee Perfection 200GBuchanan's Butterscotch 227G
Miscellaneous Granulated Sugar 1Kg Packet
Blue Dragon Canton Black Bean Stir Fry Sauce 120G
Chicago Town Pepperoni Twin Pack 340G

oh, did you mean specific to motorhomes?


----------



## duxdeluxe

I bought several beers and a meal on room service because the world is going to end in about a minute's time. It didn't end..............

Did ask Mrs Deluxe to get a few things for the van as we're off as soon as I land back in blighty...


----------



## suedew

I bought a 3 tog duvet for the van, lighter and warmer than my old sleeping bag, can double it over and add a throw if i get really cold.

John bought a new pair of golf shoes :roll: 

Sue


----------



## aldra

Far to much  

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

awning tie down kit

Now I want those windblocker doobries! stroll on Belvoir Castle

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-Midsummer-Great-Escape/_sh26


----------



## flyingpig

Two electric folding bkes, the MHF dongle (someday?) All the Aires France book, road tax for my car, a soft bike seat for my botty, a multi purpose allen key set, and a pipe wrench.
Then had to stop spending, wife insisted on housekeeping cash........no sense of humour  

Oops! Forgot repairs to motorhome, another bill to pay, not all on warranty.......


----------



## aldra

Tehcno 100, I want those wind blockers
tried on MHF, cant work out to get the discount
tried E Mail no response

Think Ill go elsewhere
Aldra


----------



## PhilK

*What did u buy*

34 VW GOLF TDI , ooh bother gotterpy for them soon

Phil


----------



## bigfrank3

Well I went and bought a reverse sensor off fleabay for £15.99. inc postage.

Fitted it in a little more than 2 afternoons, yes very easy if you know what you are doing :lol: :lol: . It works superbly, I am considering fitting one to my car

bigfrank3


----------



## Techno100

aldra said:


> Tehcno 100, I want those wind blockers
> tried on MHF, cant work out to get the discount
> tried E Mail no response
> 
> Think Ill go elsewhere
> Aldra


Better buying direct of the manufacturer at a show with your measurements prepared in hand and haggle for a discount.


----------



## bigfrank3

I've just this week bought another set because I have changed MH and the old set doesn't fit. My old MH was a Lunar champ H591 if you want the sizes PM me I only want £50 for the set. 

bigfrank3


----------



## tony645

Hozelock 2 in 1 25m hose reel, £27 from homebase with the 20% discount voucher, got cadac carri chef deluxe delivered from Tesco, £108 + £5 delivery, pair of conti`s for the bike, have`nt got the bill yet


----------



## TR5

A fantastic fan, to replace the 40x40 roof vent!

Bet it won't be hot next time I go over the water...


----------



## lucky-1

Finally managed to pick up the new van on saturday so I've been buying quite a few little bits this week! :lol: 

Highlights are: £7 asda yoga mat to line the cupboards, double liquid soap dispenser for the bathroom, couple of washbags - one for essential tools and diy bits, the other for chargers and cables and a new co monitor....and I had just enough cash left over for a bottle of wine :roll:


----------



## dinger

http://www.drinkstuff.com/products/product.asp?ID=4825
A New BBQ son of a hibachi


----------



## Spacerunner

dinger said:


> http://www.drinkstuff.com/products/product.asp?ID=4825
> A New BBQ son of a hibachi


OMG does that mean all European airlines will be grounded due to airborne ash clouds again :lol: :lol:


----------



## meavy

*Brownhills Newark have a moto parts sale on now*

We were well pleased with a tv/dvd/cd player we bought at a very good discount from their sale. Also a Thetford spare cassette.

They have lots of stuff for the discerning motorhomer who knows what part they want and say they won't turn down a reasonable offer.

If you're within reach of Newark, with the motorhomes they stock anyway, it may be worth your while drifting by.


----------



## Techno100

I just bought Dunlop air suspension from marcle leisure 8)


----------



## Spacerunner

I've bought 4 new tyres for the moho.


----------



## mrbricolage

I bought a Digital TV signal finder for a tenner and a set of silver screens for £25. Ebay for the bargains.


----------



## Glandwr

Snap! 4 never used snow tyres 215/75 with 113 loading FOR 250 QUID!!!! on Ebay. Pained to pay more than that for the 2 needed to make a full set  

Dick


----------



## CurlyBoy

...a spare starter motor for my 1970 TR6 and a new brake master cylinder for my 1965 land rover, both off eBay    good prices !!!!

curlyboy


----------



## loddy

6 new tyres


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

A seven month old Siberian Husky (avatar) for £50 and a tin of sweets.

Dave p


----------



## grumpyman

110 amp. Leisure Battery new less than £80


----------



## Hezbez

80 watt solar panel and 10amp regulator for £127 inc. delivery from Sunrise Energy.


----------



## Techno100

Hezbez said:


> 80 watt solar panel and 10amp regulator for £127 inc. delivery from Sunrise Energy.


Way to go! 8)


----------



## javea

I'm having a bad week  When we arrived at our house in Spain discovered that the fridge had packed up, had to call the gas engineer to get the lounge fire going,new television and then two roofs need stripping off of all the tiles, asphalt underlay put down and new tiles fixed. Oh well the house is 45 years old so I suppose it is about time to replace the roofing and the sun is shining so I am not going to be too miserable!


----------



## Scattycat

10 meters of bubble wrap. 

I'm gonna use it doubled up on the outside of the windscreen overnight to see if it helps to reduce some of the condensation.

If it doesn't work then it will come in handy when we eventually move house :roll:


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> I just bought Dunlop air suspension from marcle leisure 8)


Delivery Wednesday but when will I get a day free to fit it  
Should be happy to have so much work on lately! and 2 months n 2 weeks to set of for Denia meet  
At least I can fill to the gunnels with Spanish plonk without looking over laden at Santander 8)


----------



## smithiesagain

Breathalyzer from Amazon( for when we drive through France)....tiny DVD player from Maplins (to use with the PC in the caravan).....Cycling Magazine subscription ( does this count as a purchase ?).....2 clip-on lights for the kindles(Amazon again)....all the above delivered to our daughters house in Uk and she will bring out to us , in Agadir, at the end of February......

Dont you love a bit of retail therapy !!


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> I just bought Dunlop air suspension from marcle leisure 8)


Arrived home to find my kit waiting for me and I'm very impressed with the quality :thumbup:
Just need a day off to enjoy fitting it 8)

I had imagined that I might need to jack up the chassis to get the bellows in between the brackets but of course without air pressure in them they will easily compress so no need at all. So just park it up the Quatros and game on


----------



## Techno100

100 metres of 6mm solar cable for £56 inc delivery Ebay    :lol:


----------



## satco

bought 2 new spring roller blinds


----------



## Christine600

An electric frying pan for when we're on EHU. The last place had 16A and a fixed price so might as well use it.


----------



## aldra

Asda special price toaster 750 amps £4.99

Hoping it will work on hook up in the van

Like a bit of toast :lol: :lol: :lol

Aldra:


----------



## Jezport

3 loaves of bread
4 tins of beans
10 bagels
2 packs of sliced chicken
1lb mushrooms
2lb carrots
1 large cauliflower
15 satsumas
2lb apples
large bunch of grapes
5lb spuds
2lb onions
12 yoghurts
8 packs of cheesy puffs
1kg minced steak
10 veggi sausages
packet of cheese
3 frozen pizzas
120 ltrs of diesel


----------



## Jezport

aldra said:


> Asda special price toaster 750 amps £4.99
> 
> Hoping it will work on hook up in the van
> 
> Like a bit of toast :lol: :lol: :lol
> 
> Aldra:


Wow thats some powerful toaster 750Amps. :lol:


----------



## Techno100

:lol: 
Yes it will

EDIT
call it 4 amps Aldra at most


----------



## aldra

well I like my toast crisp :lol: :lol: :lol: 

It might be Watts :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

For pedants 3.26 amps at 230 volts


----------



## Jezport

aldra said:


> well I like my toast crisp :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It might be Watts :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Ill bring my own loaf :wink:


----------



## Yeti

A Smart Roadster and a new Brian James trailer to replace our old "Smartypants" and trailer


----------



## dragonflyer

Not by choice we had to buy a sensor for the engine/exhaust - total more than £100.

At least my husband no longer smokes, so we can afford these things!

Joyce


----------



## raynipper

I bought more wine at €1.40 a bott. ...................... Lots of it..!!!!

Ray.


----------



## icer

A cast iron hand pump for my well

Ian


----------



## raynipper

Found this one down the dump Ian....... Ray.


----------



## icer

Ray

Nice looking pump>

Good long stroke.

Ian


----------



## joedenise

Hi Ray was that from lidl's ?

joe


----------



## aldra

Don't encourage him

He's just showing off :lol: :lol:

A well thats what you need

good honest work

Aldra


----------



## moblee

Last week four new Tyres

This week one years road tax £165.00

The expense of Motorhoming :roll:


----------



## raynipper

joedenise said:


> Hi Ray was that from lidl's ?
> 
> joe


No Joe.
Super U has a special on at the moment.

Ray.


----------



## wunnell

A shiny Smart car from Mercedes dealer in Perth 

and some window alarms


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

`£2500worth of tiles, oven, hob and worktop for the kitchen

Then best of all this afternoon I bought £20 worth of petrol for my bike.
Now I am off out for an hour.  

Dave p


----------



## uncleswede

A 6-pack of Milenco window alarms and some blade fuses


----------



## NTG

Went to the Newark show............ 

ECU remap, wind break, reich twin water pump, autogas tank and bits to fit it, external BBQ point, bog brush and lots of bits and pieces. 

I am now officially skint


----------



## Devonshirelass

As I am just kitting out my recently acquired little camper I have bought alot this week.
Two new tyres,a kampa portaflush toilet, a Kampa privvy toilet tent,
a hozelock shower, various tools for the new little tool box,a metre of the wrong size waste pipe,a mini bottle of WD40 from poundland,two gaz bottle covers and a tiny washing up bowl!
 
I love having a liitle spend up and all totally justified of course.


----------



## aldra

A 4 lire light weight pressure cooker

Saves on Gas and quick to use

Aldra


----------



## loddy

Set of turbo hoses from US £100 + £36 import and VAT + £100 shipping


----------



## Patty123

Nothing!!


Patty


----------



## Christine600

Big spender - a permanent marker (black) to keep in the MH.


----------



## camper69

A tankfull of diesel £78.

Derek


----------



## TeamRienza

*wheel nut indicators*

Hi all,

Got some wheel nut indicators and fitted them. The little pointers that fit over your vehicles wheel nuts and have a yellow pointer to show if the nut has loosened.

I have driven Minibuses for 40 years and there has always been stories circulated about vans and trucks having a wheel fall off. Usually a nearside wheel.

Some of the buses in the past even had opposite thread bolts and nuts to try and surmount this problem. No definative answer was ever forthcoming despite research.

Havn't heard of it recently but thought for the sake of a few quid it was worth doing.

Davy


----------



## wunnell

*Re: wheel nut indicators*



TeamRienza said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got some wheel nut indicators and fitted them. The little pointers that fit over your vehicles wheel nuts and have a yellow pointer to show if the nut has loosened.


Or you could use a dab of nail varnish for nothing? LOL


----------



## wunnell

a 3 man inflatable dingy


----------



## camallison

A knee support for my gammy knee - works exceptionally well and beats the "take more pain killers" solution that our doc suggested.

Colin


----------



## TeamRienza

Hi wunnell,

I don't use nail varnish, so the indicators were cheaper than going to Boots and confusing the staff as to what shade best matches an Autosleeper!!! :lol: 

Davy


----------



## 100127

New car. Mitsubishi ASX4. Nice


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

New t shirts and shorts.
Last years models have shrunk

Dave p


----------



## cabby

gaslow bottle and filler kit.next on the list is a jumbo adaptor and pigtail to fit.

cabby


----------



## Scattycat

2 new sun-loungers!

Well, ever the optimist :lol:


----------



## CourtJester

Supersize umbrella!


----------



## wunnell

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> New t shirts and shorts.
> Last years models have shrunk
> 
> Dave p


 :lol: Hey! Mine too!!


----------



## TIM57

New Remis 400x400 rooflight to replace the front sun damaged one, the moulding is distorted and the fly screen keeps slipping out of its groove. Next month I may treat myself to the rear one.
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/water/product_48527/Remis_400_x_400_rooflight.aspx


----------



## lifestyle

2 x hook up cee plug and coupler safebox.

Les


----------



## Jamsieboy

Cadac safari chef. Hoping for sunshine!!!


----------



## ThursdaysChild

A cheap Chinese Gazebo.
It proved more difficult to understand the instructions than to erect the gazebo.
It was so cheap that if it blows away there's no point in chasing after it.


----------



## Techno100

Had a troublesome lock barrel in the fuel filler cap. Not anymore!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Graphite-...ultDomain_3&hash=item20c772ca97#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## teemyob

*Graphite*



Techno100 said:


> Had a troublesome lock barrel in the fuel filler cap. Not anymore!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Graphite-...ultDomain_3&hash=item20c772ca97#ht_500wt_1156


I bought some of that too. Along with a Compressor & Tank. One of the Best thing I ever bought.


----------



## GEMMY

a flamkuchon in remish :lol:


----------



## Christine600

A fitting so that I could get a garden hose on to the tap in the MH kitchen. This so that I can ie. clean the Thetford even when the service point lack this.

And I'm sure it can be used for other tasks too when I think of them.


----------



## Techno100

http://www.protoolsdirect.co.uk/node/8265

http://www.dewalt.co.uk/powertools/cordless/xr-system/toughsystem/

8)


----------



## dragabed

replaced the coolant in the rad £23.99 but its the five year one


----------



## csmcqueen

1 metre of 40amp red/black cable
1 clipsall socket
1 clipsall architrave switch
3 metres of conduit
A TK103B GPS/GSM Live track box/black box recorder and the iphone app to control it 

oh and a sun lounger for the missus, thats me in the good books


----------



## rtaff

Several DS games, two sleeping bags, 10 L shaped catches from Autosleeper, some decals for the windows, fold up dog bowl, paw wax, new lead... that's all I can think of. I'm sure there's more!


----------



## Christine600

A bottle of drywash came in the mail yesterday.

http://www.onedrywash.com/


----------



## rtaff

I've bought more DS games, a flexi lead, dog tags x3, spare bulb kit, luggage strap, scalibor collar and the van's currently at a garage getting new doughnuts.


----------



## tonyt

15 cases of assorted vin      hic


----------



## raynipper

Yep, mee too Tony.
Roche Mazet at €1.99 a litre.

Ray.


----------



## Scattycat

A twurly water hose


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

400 litres of citric acid
100 litres of Aluminium cleaner
200 litres of distilled water
100 litres of TFR.
240 cans of silicone spray
240 cans of WD
96 cans Foam cleaner
36 cans Barrier cream
264 kg of thermoplastic purging agent.

£180 worth of diesel

and a Mc Donalds big mac beacause I was hungry.

Dave p


----------



## CurlyBoy

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> 400 litres of citric acid
> 100 litres of Aluminium cleaner
> 200 litres of distilled water
> 100 litres of TFR.
> 240 cans of silicone spray
> 240 cans of WD
> 96 cans Foam cleaner
> 36 cans Barrier cream
> 264 kg of thermoplastic purging agent.
> 
> £180 worth of diesel
> 
> and a Mc Donalds big mac beacause I was hungry.
> 
> Dave p


Hi Dave, will the aluminium cleaner work on carburettors? to return them to the bright finish when new.
curlyboy


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Last week? a Hymer B694 :wink: 

ray.


----------



## 113016

Not as expensive as Ray above, but earlier this week I purchased a pair or dark grey fridge winter covers and today a few Microfibre towels on special offer from Aldi


----------



## GEMMY

Today I lashed out on a Galaxy tab 10.1 (no fanboi me :lol: )
With £ 50 cashback and 2000 extra tesco points bonus  and 6 months free credit 

tony


----------



## raynipper

Came back from the dump after tipping the garden refuse with six plastic garden tables free. All good with legs.

We use them for potting and selling at boot sales.

Ray.


----------



## Bern2544

Quite a bit of beer and a Dough Scraper.........


----------



## peaky

new benimar motorhome, solar panel, awning, rev camera, xtra fridge fan , extra tv and a gas bottle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christine600

Congrats, Peaky!


----------



## raynipper

Yes, well done Peaky.
I can remember not so long ago you were in an old van with many problems on Ibiza. Things must have moved on for you.

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

CurlyBoy said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 400 litres of citric acid
> 100 litres of Aluminium cleaner
> 200 litres of distilled water
> 100 litres of TFR.
> 240 cans of silicone spray
> 240 cans of WD
> 96 cans Foam cleaner
> 36 cans Barrier cream
> 264 kg of thermoplastic purging agent.
> 
> £180 worth of diesel
> 
> and a Mc Donalds big mac beacause I was hungry.
> 
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave, will the aluminium cleaner work on carburettors? to return them to the bright finish when new.
> curlyboy
Click to expand...

No it will be matt finish.

Dave p


----------



## 113016

Three 10 watt bulbs to change from 21 watt on Hymer daytime running lights. This includes one for a spare.


----------



## hampsterracing

These appeared on my drive yesterday .............


----------



## tonyt

hampsterracing said:


> These appeared on my drive yesterday .............


The World Slalom Urinating Championship at your place tomorrow then!


----------



## hampsterracing

Thanks :0

i may have to repost this as a caption competition .............


----------



## Techno100

The cones are to mark out the queue for the ladies lavvy :lol:


----------



## Techno100

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140648677...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1455wt_922


----------



## GEMMY

Well, this week has started well, today I received notification that a tender bid for 5 acres of paddocks adjoining my house has been accepted by the local council. 8O :wink: 

tony


----------



## simbadog

Raskelf duvalay & a toilet brush


----------



## nicholsong

GEMMY said:


> Well, this week has started well, today I received notification that a tender bid for 5 acres of paddocks adjoining my house has been accepted by the local council. 8O :wink:
> 
> tony


So, you are putting your MH 'out to grass'? :lol:


----------



## Blizzard

Size 9 Muckboot Tay Sport wellies (for the eventual walking of the black lab puppy that's on its way)


----------



## TDG

New chromed exhaust tail pipe - £55 :roll: Oh, and I nearly forgot........
*Hab service
Engine service
MOT
Insurance*
And to think that when I owned a boat it seemed like standing in a cold shower tearing up £50 notes :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Today, Service on the Saab plus discs and pads. I must teach Lady p to brake more gently.
Dave p


----------



## BigBoldJohn

A vehicle traffic camera for the dashboard. I'm sick of people coming round bends cutting the corner leaving me nowhere to go, and just know I'm going to get hit one day. At least I will have my evidence!


----------



## IanA

Snooper S6400, Milenco Quattro levelling blocks and two sink plugs.

I should have bought new lock buttons for my rooflights, but forgot.


----------



## Christine600

A cable so that I can bring my Tv recorder in the MH and view my recordings on the TV.


----------



## Techno100

NOT bought one BUT what do ya think to that! pure sine too 8O

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1000W-200...erTools_SM&hash=item53eecf8762#ht_5463wt_1393


----------



## lesanne

Didn,t buy but was given 3 racing cycles belonging to Marcel Alavoin my next door neighbour by his wife as he died 3mths ago ,he was the word velodrome champion of the world from the =early 40s winning 140* races out of 142 ive pledge that these i won,t sell ..could be worth a fortune ,but so does my word ...Les


----------



## GerryD

Keep seeing this thread and cannot believe that so many want to share their purchases, so here's mine:
A tube of Anusol cream and some suppositories, oh and some Aloe Vera wipes to keep it clean.
Gerry


----------



## Techno100

I run this thread on 3 forums :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lesanne

Which end are you putting the supositairies..????????(spelling i,m french)...


----------



## Christine600

My mum gave me the old enamelled coffee pot I remember from my childhood. Now I can use it to boil coffee in the MH. It's still red and pretty and with one beauty bump.


----------



## Techno100

*ANL fuse holder*

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/250732177538...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2565wt_1393


----------



## Techno100

*Sterling 1800watt with remote*

http://www.fonejunkie.com/Sterling-Power-Pro-Power-Q-12v-1800w-Inverter-PN-I121800-p-17535.html


----------



## aldra

Nothing and were down to one wine glass, a series of accidents

Well actually two, we found one on the campsite

Rome has not proved good for replacements so far

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

Clearly you use glass? well worth the occasional accident. Wine in plastic is so abhorrent


----------



## aldra

But if you don't have glass

Wine in anything is a bonus :lol:


----------



## Techno100

My growing French wine gallery complete with OUR ratings and where possible price

http://techno.smugmug.com/Other/French-wine-labels-and-ratings/25029978_cJ33cC#!i=2050786400&k=NGMS8dd

This is a very thin/light tasty wine that surprised us at €4 and we gave it 9









This one tonight very very different AND cheaper also 9


----------



## Techno100

this is our first to score 10
http://techno.smugmug.com/Other/French-wine-labels-and-ratings/25029978_cJ33cC#!i=2145121598&k=ZDbDcHm


----------



## erneboy

Ah, we have been buying wine too this week Techno.

We stayed at several of the bodegas in the Discovery Espana scheme on our way down from France to Vinaros. Very nice it was too. Mrs Eb is the wino and assures me she will write a review both of the wine and the bodegas and post it, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

2 tubes of Sikaflex 512 z tubes of Sikaflek 221, 2 tubes of none setting mastic, 2 10 mtr rolls of mastic ribbon, 2 cans of plastic primer white/grey, 10mtrs airline, 5 airline fittings, 1 can of satin clear (for an attempt at making paper faced ply a bit more durable) 1 can satin black, 4 drop out vents.

Kev.


----------



## Techno100

Kev_n_Liz said:


> 2 tubes of Sikaflex 512 z tubes of Sikaflek 221, 2 tubes of none setting mastic, 2 10 mtr rolls of mastic ribbon, 2 cans of plastic primer white/grey, 10mtrs airline, 5 airline fittings, 1 can of satin clear (for an attempt at making paper faced ply a bit more durable) 1 can satin black, 4 drop out vents.
> 
> Kev.


dont struggle with B&Q crap
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110901937...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_620wt_1159


----------



## bigtree

A beer at a beachside bar here in Calpe. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 tubes of Sikaflex 512 z tubes of Sikaflek 221, 2 tubes of none setting mastic, 2 10 mtr rolls of mastic ribbon, 2 cans of plastic primer white/grey, 10mtrs airline, 5 airline fittings, 1 can of satin clear (for an attempt at making paper faced ply a bit more durable) 1 can satin black, 4 drop out vents.
> 
> Kev.
> 
> 
> 
> dont struggle with B&Q crap
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110901937...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_620wt_1159
Click to expand...

None of it came from B&Q :? :?


----------



## Techno100

I meant the application gun DOH! as per link


----------



## nukeadmin

we use something like Technos link alongside one of these http://www.diytools.co.uk/ryobi-one-ccg-1801mg-green-caulking-gun-18-volt-bare-unit.html in the workshop

Makes for an effortless neat line when doing a long seal


----------



## rosalan

I became old this week!


Must have, because I have bought two electric bikes............ 

Alan


----------



## Chausson

A roller shutter door to lock the van behind and some cctv cameras to watch the front of the door now I want something else to watch the cameras and so on :lol:


----------



## MrWez

Façon de Parler 1 - French for beginners course book and French classes at night school.

Love taking the MH to France, love being in France, hate not being able to speak French beyond ordering coffee, moules frites and a beer (I know there's some of you who'll think that's all I need to know)!

I see it as a valuable addition to my MHing lifestyle especially when we get around to some proper touring!

MrWez


----------



## GEMMY

A deposit on a new van :wink: 

So if anyone wants a 16 month old van, jump in quick before the dealer makes the profit.

tony


----------



## bigcats30

15 m worth of LED strip lights (off ebay)

dead easy to fit.


----------



## alphadee

We fitted some of those last week... we put them round the edge of the roof light. 

Today I have bought a 12" re-buttoning needle so I can wash all the cushion covers and then put the buttons back through.


----------



## aldra

an Italian 31/2 Lrt stainless steel pressure cooker with a flexible, bendy lid---cool

just perfect for the motor home

Aldra


----------



## MrsW

2 new leisure batteries. Ordered from the UK on Tuesday lunchtime, arrived in France on Thursday lunchtime and fitted in the van by teatime yesterday (first time we've had 2 batteries so quite some wiring needed which meant taking the seats out!) Also some LED bulbs to reduce our battery use.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Three quarters of a ton of burning blocks for wood burner. out of my winter heating allowance of course.

dave p


----------



## listerdiesel

Hand pipe bender, the bending springs we use for copper pipe aren't too good for steel, so have invested in a hand tool:

Ebay 271039232959

Two weeks ago I bought this same tool for our friend, in California for $US 19.50.

We looked at LED lights, but most of our lighting is flourescent with only two filament bulb lights that we rarely use.

Peter


----------



## Techno100

This unless anyone knows of a better price???????????

http://www.outdoorworld.co.uk/fiamma-carry-bike-pro-c-5378


----------



## Kev1

I know what the new member WBAFC bought    

Brilliant


----------



## Techno100

An extra window for my blind spot when in UK with LHD
This seller is new but selling for Dometic I offered £35 less than asking price and was quickly accepted
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221160392542?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## wakk44

Techno100 said:


> This unless anyone knows of a better price???????????
> 
> http://www.outdoorworld.co.uk/fiamma-carry-bike-pro-c-5378


There's one here that's only 99p !!

4 days to go though


----------



## Techno100

Thanks Steve I didn't find that despite my usual Google prowess 8O 
I'm not working until January now(by Choice) so doing all the repairs and upgrades to the new bus


----------



## peejay

Techno100 said:


> An extra window for my blind spot when in UK with LHD


Does that mean you're cutting big holes in the side of your new van 8O

Pete


----------



## Techno100

Less than 350 wide by 500 high :wink:
I'll need so spray the frame Silver to match the rest first though.
Actually when I drove it away the seller Duncan said it could do with a window just THERE! when driving in UK 
So it's getting one 8)


----------



## peejay

Respect  

It took me ages to pluck up the courage to drill a hole in the Thetford toilet door for the Sog in my last van.

Pete


----------



## Techno100

Just now! been thinking about it for weeks
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230850638034?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

will fit the Rapido cupboard

I'll do pictures when I fit it, may need some adaptation of the mount due to the DVD player protruding but I'll sort it.


----------



## listerdiesel

Bit of a spending spree, bought a Philips MP3 player, just treated myself as my old one is a bit long in the tooth, bought a load of DVD's to convert into files on the laptop, mainly documentaries but a few films in there.

The slow cooker thread a week ago prompted an Argos purchase of a Russell-Hobbs 6.5litre slow cooker, which was promptly christened, and worked very well.

I buy for our company as well as the family, so a fair bit of kit passes through my ebay account.

Lindstrom cutters and pliers, big batch of Girling parts for Tim in the USA for his Austin A40 Sports restorations, LPG filler point for the trailer, 500gb hdd for the new laptop, some card readers and so on.

Some weeks nothing happens at all, other weeks we seem to really pile on the feedback points.

Peter


----------



## CliveMott

Went to the Bike show at the NEC and booked to ride a Harley Davidson across America, Route 666 jobbie. 2900 miles 2 weeks. ooo err!!

C.


----------



## nicholsong

CliveMott said:


> Went to the Bike show at the NEC and booked to ride a Harley Davidson across America, Route 666 jobbie. 2900 miles 2 weeks. ooo err!!
> 
> C.


Clive

And I thought you were a sensible, technically-wise, level-headed, reliable, informative, sort of chap.

OK we can all make mistakes  :lol: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## bigcats30

I bought a 2008 Autocruise Tempo......and started lovingly dream


----------



## StewartJ

New motorhome for March 1st on the road, it was on reflection terrifyingly easy!


----------



## adonisito

A 2 gang outside socket, I can now stick the van on hook up without leaving the arm chair. I even installed it myself, which, with my DIY skills is an achievement. :lol:


----------



## Scattycat

a heavy duty safe to replace the one we sold with our last van


----------



## 113016

Some nice wine  and a Travel Guitar


----------



## TDG

12 large duck eggs :roll:


----------



## cabby

A new oil filled radiator from Tesco at £19.97. collect on monday.

cabby


----------



## gj1023

A new battery £62.50 and a dash tidy for my Boxer from Just campers


----------



## raynipper

A new Netbook at £161 for me.
Lots of perfume at £millions for wife.

Ray.


----------



## clive1821

3 new toys here samsung galaxy s3 cellphone, the tab 2 and to replace the ipad a note 10.1  for the motor home a new main batter is needed a real night mare to swap, and one of the head lamps has gone so might as well change all 4 which is also a night mare.... still looking for somewhere to go to over christmas :wink:


----------



## clive1821

3 new toys here samsung galaxy s3 cellphone, the tab 2 and to replace the ipad a note 10.1  for the motor home a new main batter is needed a real night mare to swap, and one of the head lamps has gone so might as well change all 4 which is also a night mare.... still looking for somewhere to go to over christmas :wink:


----------



## Techno100

Bunree CC site 27th to Jan 4th then Grassington for two nights


----------



## Techno100

wakk44 said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This unless anyone knows of a better price???????????
> 
> http://www.outdoorworld.co.uk/fiamma-carry-bike-pro-c-5378
> 
> 
> 
> There's one here that's only 99p !!
> 
> 4 days to go though
Click to expand...

 :evil: seller and item disappeared without trace even tho I was highest bidder so far


----------



## Jimbost

Three weeks fishing in France. Two Ferry trips, One Chunnel trip..... and a partridge in a pear tree  

Festive moment..sorry


----------



## 113016

I bought a 12 month tax disc  I might give it to Kath for Christmas :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigcats30

I bought an Autocruise Tempo

And pick it up tomorrow! :wink:


----------



## teal

On Monday bought 80watt tube heater for camper, sent it back next day.Tuesday Amazon again this time with 500 watt oil heater again for van. Wedneday at B&Q bought roller blinds, got home they are too dark back on Thursday for refund, Back to oil heater , that went back as well. Getting scared buying anything now.


----------



## janet1

*Mices !*

We bought another 3 Little Nipper mousetraps and 2 Sonic mouse deterrents ........say no more!!!


----------



## raynipper

A new toilet bowl. .................... yeah, great stuff.

Ray.


----------



## 747

raynipper said:


> A new toilet bowl. .................... yeah, great stuff.
> 
> Ray.


Somebody stole my toilet bowl. They left no clues ...... so ........ wait for it.

I have nothing to go on.


----------



## raynipper

747 said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> A new toilet bowl. .................... yeah, great stuff.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody stole my toilet bowl. They left no clues ...... so ........ wait for it.
> 
> I have nothing to go on.
Click to expand...

Are the police looking into it...??

Ray.


----------



## 747

raynipper said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> A new toilet bowl. .................... yeah, great stuff.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody stole my toilet bowl. They left no clues ...... so ........ wait for it.
> 
> I have nothing to go on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are the police looking into it...??
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...

They have nothing to go on either, so they say. However I think they are sitting on the evidence.

:?


----------



## aldra

bought loads

but

not to do with mororhomes 8O   

Aldra


----------



## simplyjimbo

*what did you buy this week*

kettle
TV
Hook up lead 
...............................................Picking up our new one up this weekend............... apprehensive and excited ! Gin bottle packed and campsite booked.


----------



## 113016

I bought some electricity to run the oil heater :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100

http://www.purewateronline.co.uk/Replacement-Cartridges/400009-Nature-Pure-Ultrafine-Cartridge.html


----------



## raynipper

Another toilet.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Grizzly

Dragon Naturally Speaking vs 12 program for the computer. Wonderful:! I can burble on all day without having to put hand to mouse or keyboard.

Best thing for frozen shoulder since codeine.

G


----------



## blondel

Grizzly said:


> Dragon Naturally Speaking vs 12 program for the computer. Wonderful:!
> 
> G


Glad you are pleased with it. My husband has just sent for it. Hopefully it will free up my time doing the typing bit for him.


----------



## Grizzly

blondel said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon Naturally Speaking vs 12 program for the computer. Wonderful:!
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you are pleased with it. My husband has just sent for it. Hopefully it will free up my time doing the typing bit for him.
Click to expand...

I'm ecstatic about it ! I've had 2 copies before- years ago- and they were awful but this is in a whole new realm. It types far far faster than I can and doesn't make spelling mistakes. I'm so impressed with it. Hope your husband gets on with it too. I'd be interested to hear how he gets on.

G


----------



## raynipper

Grizzly said:


> Dragon Naturally Speaking vs 12 program for the computer. Wonderful:! I can burble on all day without having to put hand to mouse or keyboard.
> 
> Best thing for frozen shoulder since codeine.
> 
> G


Hi G.
Doesn't Windows Vista and 7 at least have speech control.?

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel

Raynipper's netbook....  

8' X 8' sheet of GRP honeycomb material for replacing the chipboard panels in the trailer bathroom.

Loads of interesting DVD's for storing on the computer.

LPG system for son's Discovery V8

Austin A40 Sports gearbox (don't ask!)

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Divar 55 guide rail circular saw system mainly for the build, but has already been used to open up the lounge floor at home to make moving a radiator easier, a dead straight cut, in the exact centre of a joist, no marks on the joist at all.


----------



## raynipper

Anuvver bleedin real Christmas Tree for outside...!!!
Even though we have a shop display one boxed up in the loft that would fool a squirel unused for years.

Ray.


----------



## 113016

Just bought a hair cut  a bit cold round the ear holes   
Got fed up of Mrs g hinting it was untidy :roll: 
Still, I am growing my beard  
Got to buy a Christmas card next


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Grath said:


> Just bought a hair cut  a bit cold round the ear holes
> Got fed up of Mrs g hinting it was untidy :roll:
> Still, I am growing my beard
> Got to buy a Christmas card next


It must be 6 months since I cut my hair, it's getting nicely unruly now, I do the beard about every 3 months, I've never been one for haircuts and shaving, total waste of time, money and effort, Scruffy does it for me.
swmbo says nothing so it stays as is. My head & I'll do with it as I wish 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Just arrived from Taiwan ten minutes ago. 300watt mppt £80


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not bad is that the 30 amp one, mines the same but 20amp, coz I'm not flash like you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100

its 25 300watt
passed the beady eyes of customs this time and 7 working days to arrive.
Comes complete with reducing lugs for the terminals

this one
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140661388530?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## listerdiesel

I did suggest that something be done re the terminals to Eric, so perhaps he has heeded the call.

We will probably get a second one, that looks like a good buy as it future-proofs your regulation.

Have you bought any extra panels?

Peter


----------



## Techno100

I still have a garage full as I'm too busy shopfitting to fit them for folk.
New van has 2 85's on but until spring comes I don't know how good they are but certainly the wiring is undersize as the previous owner had the batteries moved from the back to the front to accomodate a b to b charger. It may well be that the feed from the batteries back to the fuse board hasn't been upgraded either. could be opening a can of worms but I'll sort it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> I still have a garage full as I'm too busy shopfitting to fit them for folk.
> New van has 2 85's on but until spring comes I don't know how good they are but certainly the wiring is undersize as the previous owner had the batteries moved from the back to the front to accomodate a b to b charger. It may well be that the feed from the batteries back to the fuse board hasn't been upgraded either. could be opening a can of worms but I'll sort it


What do you think of these panel Andy? would they be any good on top of our vans.


----------



## Techno100

Its a very big panel would it fit?
Its poly and claims less than 8 amp output which is poor but what the regulator will make of that in conversion for 12 volts I don't know, it could be higher potentially heading for 20 amps but unlikely in practice
It falls well within the voltage range of the mppt.
Not for me personally but don't let me put you off it could be very good especially at that price


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's not for Me Andy, I have 100w and that's enough for this lad.someone on SBMCC suggested it and it just didn't look right even if there was room to fit it.

Your face is very familiar Andy, which part of Leeds are you in, I used to deliver to sparkies all over the north and got into quite a few of the local wholesalers Falcon, EDS, etc.


----------



## listerdiesel

I'd not go Polycrystalline these days, they are cheaper but not as good, and at 20kg, that's a lot of weight.

I'm watching the 80W panels go down in price, I'm likely to go for another pair and another controller to split the system up into two discrete sections.

Peter


----------



## Techno100

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It's not for Me Andy, I have 100w and that's enough for this lad.someone on SBMCC suggested it and it just didn't look right even if there was room to fit it.
> 
> Your face is very familiar Andy, which part of Leeds are you in, I used to deliver to sparkies all over the north and got into quite a few of the local wholesalers Falcon, EDS, etc.


Currently new Worley
Have lived in armley bramley and farsley 
Worked for everyone ngb 7 times
Haden young
Excelby
William stewards
Harrisons
Shepherds
Balfour Kirkpatrick 
James Scott's
And some I forgot


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> Currently new Worley
> Have lived in armley bramley and farsley
> Worked for everyone ngb 7 times
> Haden young
> Excelby
> William stewards
> Harrisons
> Shepherds
> Balfour Kirkpatrick
> James Scott's
> And some I forgot


We moved from Farsley to Pudsey 2 years a go, so maybe just seen you in one of the wholesalers, but not been to any since 09.


----------



## Techno100

No I don't go to wholesalers generally , I usually get delivered to site.


----------



## uncleswede

Bought a Black & Decker 18v handheld vacuum cleaner which so far is looking good.

Also a telescopic ladder for cleaning the roof (and snow off the solar panel when we are in the Alps in January


----------



## nicholsong

Uncleswede

I looked at you B&D vacuum cleaner, because our 12v is not very effective.

I was surprised that the 'run time' quoted is only 12 mins.- not much for a unit at that price.

As we normally wild camp and are rarely near 230v for re-charging I think we will have to stick with what we have.

Geoff


----------



## 747

nicholsong said:


> Uncleswede
> 
> I looked at you B&D vacuum cleaner, because our 12v is not very effective.
> 
> I was surprised that the 'run time' quoted is only 12 mins.- not much for a unit at that price.
> 
> As we normally wild camp and are rarely near 230v for re-charging I think *we will have to stick with what we have.*
> Geoff


Speaking of which, I hope you are treating that Maid properly. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

uncleswede said:


> Bought a Black & Decker 18v handheld vacuum cleaner which so far is looking good.
> 
> Also a telescopic ladder for cleaning the roof (and snow off the solar panel when we are in the Alps in January


If you haven't already done so get yourself subscribed to Aldi & Lidl, they do a 12v vacuum which runs from the cigar lighter socket, and it's actually quite good, the cable is long enough to reach the back of most vans with plenty to spare.


----------



## nicholsong

747 said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncleswede
> 
> I looked at you B&D vacuum cleaner, because our 12v is not very effective.
> 
> I was surprised that the 'run time' quoted is only 12 mins.- not much for a unit at that price.
> 
> As we normally wild camp and are rarely near 230v for re-charging I think *we will have to stick with what we have.*
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, I hope you are treating that Maid properly. :lol:
Click to expand...

Uh?


----------



## lagold

*bought this week*

Well if I get board with the new motorhome i can just go out to the apartment I just bought with the boss in the sun


----------



## warty

*Bought this week*

An 08 reg Burstner Travel Van in silver with 2 single beds & a garage for the bikes

Yippee


----------



## nigee

*brought this week*

Hi just brought a para-gon silver screen fom Cleckheaton excelent product and also the first part for my solar power a regulator


----------



## Scattycat

Meta alarm plus supplementary sensors for the rear locker doors.


----------



## satco

nothing for the MH besides the 2013 Stellplatz guide , but new 6-point safety belt and a new racing seat for my autocross racing car were purchased 

winter time is engeneering time


----------



## Techno100

*Re: brought this week*



nigee said:


> Hi just brought a para-gon silver screen fom Cleckheaton excelent product and also the first part for my solar power a regulator


Yup us too recently, called in in person for cash. From experience I can say they're better than the Taylormades I had on he previous van


----------



## Zepp

Just bought a new Kipor IG1000 Genny not sure why we never used the old genny.

Also bought this to put the new genny in

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KIPOR-GEN...894&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=150851074914&

Also bought new aires and acsi books and a new lappy last month omg and a new samsung phone


----------



## 113016

Just returned from Aldi, with even more wine for the motorhome  
I do wish they would not do special offers :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Grath said:


> Just returned from Aldi, with even more wine for the motorhome
> I do wish they would not do special offers :lol:


Too right, and that security guard too who won't let you out until you buy some :roll: :roll:


----------



## Techno100

Asda
LPG 69.7
Diesel 137.9
Chunky KitKat
8 for £2


----------



## raynipper

A 3,500kw. electric start Chinese generator for £196. 
Don't think it will fit the van but it's really for the house.... Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Twenty fuschias at 45 p half price. 

Lady p arrived home later with twenty at £1.29.

Dave p


----------



## aldra

ha, bought ours cheap a while ago

Now transplanted in propagators and ready to fill the hanging baskets

bought a pressure hose from Aldi, lightweight and a good pressure

Nothing lately for the motorhome

Aldra


----------



## Bubblehead

£800 on scaffolding
£2000 on repairing, reducing and re-flashing two chimneys  

God knows how much on redecoration and plastering from the water ingress  

All I want to do is go away in the van!

Andy


----------



## Christine600

Today:

4 new bulbs for headlight and blinkers.

A collapsable bucket.

Cup holders.

A high viz vest. Thought I had one but cannot find it.

A box opener (for the MH kitchen)


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Two electric bikes from A & S ordered at Shepton on Sunday, arrived today. Tested - much to the amusement of the neighbours. Great performance - very pleased.


----------



## tonyt

One of these:

For night visits to the bathroom

I know where the light switch is but "she" can never find it and ends up crashing about all over the place. 

Can't go wrong at that price.


----------



## Techno100

I bought a 1 litre 1350watt German made kettle branded Severin.
Purchased in E.Leclerc near ParcVerger for the huge price of €37 
Very expensive yes! and I had to change the plug but it is extremely well made and designed, low height wide base low power rapid boil.
8)


----------



## aldra

Last week

An inflatable awning

Going to play with it this week

When you get to my age you get your pleasure where you can  
Yesterday a Portable DVD Player from Aldi

We watch DVD,s when it rains

Don't do Tv, Radio or Newspapers on holiday

Seal ourselves off from the outside world :lol: :lol: :lol: 

It's our bit of time away from everything

Aldra


----------



## cabby

I bought one of those adaptors that allow one to connect 2 hosepipes together.

cabby


----------



## aldra

cabby

My love

That's so sad

Iwould have already forgotten I'd bought that :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## cabby

well the reason I remember it is because I bought 2, 1 for me and 1 for a friend as a surprise token gift.
this was only yesterday as well and I can remember that far back on a good day.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Knew there was a reason I thought you were special   

Aldra


----------



## cabby

well you certainly know how to say the right things. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## peaky

bought cable ties to keep wheel trims on and a rear view mirror so I can see what the little dogs doing in her seat behind me !!!


----------



## aldra

We put cable ties on all our wheels

Two weeks after buying a new motorhome lost our wheel trim

Saw it come off on a bend

Searched but never found it

A MHF member sold us one for £25 

Now they are secured

Aldra


----------



## Sideways86

tonyt said:


> One of these:
> 
> For night visits to the bathroom
> 
> I know where the light switch is but "she" can never find it and ends up crashing about all over the place.
> 
> Can't go wrong at that price.


We have an Osram version great idea!


----------



## divil

I bought a replacement Jokon amber side marker light for our Autoquest....one was out and we are off to France this Friday....mind you it's been out for about a year!

Paul


----------



## florenceoccupation

A new Motorhome. Yippeeeeee


----------



## dovtrams

A Wemyss Ware pottery mug, Jazzy design stamped Wemyss 213, something I have been thinking about for a few years now and eventually spotted one in an antique ship and managed to haggle for a good discount.

Dave


----------



## cabby

well if we can keep this going until 31 July2013 the thread will have been running for 3 years, now is that a record.

cabby


----------



## adonisito

A pair of Seitz window stays, outrageously priced  

No other option though, we got fed up propping the window open with a pen.


----------



## gj1023

I got a Gaslow bottle and filler unit . I just need someone to put a hole in my Boxer and fit it and a reasonable price. John cross wont because thre SS hoses are secondhand and another firm wants a £143 , 2 half hours labour

Gary


----------



## TDG

A small piece of woodland.


----------



## suedew

Finally, after 3 years of complaining, we have bought a sliding basket interior for the cupboard between the cooker and fridge.
May have to wait another 3 years for it to be fitted though.
Could do it myself, but, as a matter of principal, I wont 
:wink: 
Hope it is worth the wait.


Sue
p.s. think i would like a bit of woodland too. nice one TDG


----------



## 747

A 240 volt Induction Hob from Lakeland. Reduced from £45 to £30.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Well last friday.. A scooter rack but in Italy, they cannibalised a yellow rear number plate sticking letters and numbers and a GB sticker on for my English reg, all well and good except there is a big letter R for Rome in among it :roll: ..

Ahhhh Blesss..

ray.


----------



## TDG

suedew said:


> Sue
> p.s. think i would like a bit of woodland too. nice one TDG


Yes, very cool and calming


----------



## 113016

A Moroccan mat, for under the awning and a few LED's to make my interior lights all LED. All from the Northern show (Cheshire), this last weekend.
Oh and a few bottles of wine and beer


----------



## Christine600

A few pipe bends and ends so that my brother and I can try to make a better water trap under the shower.

A couple of see trough boxes to tidy up in the cupboard under the bathroom sink.

A Galaxy Tab tablet computer to use for maps and whatnot in the MH.


----------



## GEMMY

A bright red 10L watering can for the m/h

Note to myself.........do not mix weedkiller in the new can :? 

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

TDG said:


> A small piece of woodland.


We looked at buying some woodland in Scotland a few years ago but never actually did it, what how when where did you do it.


----------



## VanFlair

Hi all

We are at Lincoln show now but even before we got here we put down a deposit on E&P jacks by Mick at Doncaster, will update on how we find them on separate thread.

Martin


----------



## MEES

Graham bought a very large rubber. :lol: 

Apparently he keeps loosing his in the van :? 

It makes it difficult for him to finish his crossword. 8O


----------



## GEMMY

Who needs the rubber :wink: 

tony


----------



## nicholsong

GEMMY said:


> Who needs the rubber :wink:
> 
> tony


The Americans - too many of them :wink:


----------



## GEMMY

You're right of course, I should have said eraser :wink: 

tony


----------



## rosalan

Bottle of Gin for the table (€4)
Tonic for the Gin
Biscuits for another time.

Alan


----------



## aldra

Nothing :lol: 

Now I am Completly depressed

No wait I bought two memory foam toppers

But they are still wrapped up and haven't been tested or even been unrolled on the beds

Things like Cancer have just got in the way

We need to sort that out   

And we will

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong

rosalan said:


> Bottle of Gin for the table (€4)
> Tonic for the Gin
> Biscuits for another time.
> 
> Alan


Alan

OK you have got me guessing as to where you are to get a bottle of gin for euro4, but I note you spelt it with a capital 'G' - is it a brand of polish? and does it taste good with tonic?

Do tell 

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY

mini bar in hotel :wink: 

tony


----------



## Christine600

An underslung tank for LPG so that I can be a proper fulltimer. :?


----------



## tonyt

rosalan said:


> Bottle of Gin for the table (€4)
> Tonic for the Gin.Alan


........ and now it's useless information time!......

Did you know that in the drink of Gin and Tonic, it's the gin that's the mixer - not the tonic?

Apparently, the cocktail originated in times when tonic water, containing various levels of foul tasting Quinine, was used to relieve some of the fever symptoms of things like malaria. At the time, gin was a popular and relatively cheap drink and it was added to the tonic water to hide the taste of the Quinine.

You just never know when you might need that snippet of information.


----------



## Dunston

3 roles of none slip matting


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

4 coconut macaroons and some samosas, but as the fridge isn't commissioned yet, we ate them for lunch


----------



## nicholsong

Jacobs Kroenung coffee 6 x 500g at just under 3 quid for 500g.(Was special offer)

What do you pay elsewhere in UK/EU?

Geoff


----------



## celcat

> Did you know that in the drink of Gin and Tonic, it's the gin that's the mixer - not the tonic? At the time, gin was a popular and relatively cheap drink and it was added to the tonic water to hide the taste of the Quinine.


Using that one for my JD and coke..

"No, I've got to have JD in it so I don't get addicted to the taste of coke again." !!! Love it but I bet he won't buy it.


----------



## 747

tonyt said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle of Gin for the table (€4)
> Tonic for the Gin.Alan
> 
> 
> 
> ........ and now it's useless information time!......
> 
> Did you know that in the drink of Gin and Tonic, it's the gin that's the mixer - not the tonic?
> 
> Apparently, the cocktail originated in times when tonic water, containing various levels of foul tasting Quinine, was used to relieve some of the fever symptoms of things like malaria. At the time, gin was a popular and relatively cheap drink and it was added to the tonic water to hide the taste of the Quinine.
> 
> You just never know when you might need that snippet of information.
Click to expand...

Whilst in darkest Africa, I had access to small cans of Schweppes Tonic Water. I noted the amount of quinine contained in one can then compared it to the amount of Quinine in the average tablet for Malaria.

You need to drink an awful lot of Tonic every day to get a bit of protection. :lol:


----------



## onnilucky

A silverscreen (real one) fitted perfectley first time


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Screws, and yet more bloody screws, I feel like I'm supporting the whole industry right now.


----------



## onnilucky

Fridge vent winter covers, stonger hinges for various internal doors, Thetford locker door hinge pin.


----------



## 747

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Screws, and yet more bloody screws, I feel like I'm supporting the whole industry right now.


I know you get the Aldi offers kev, there are stainless steel screws on offer this week plus lots of other handy bits of kit. Lidl also have a battery charger on offer this week.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thanks Spartw*tcus, Already on my hit list.


----------



## rayc

This week I bought a Rapido rugby shirt. I thought I would put it on the forum classified ads and have a good chance of tempting techno and thus make a profit.


----------



## Techno100

Its been on ebay for months :lol:

How about a key ring
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rapido-Mo...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item58a0c15de0

cheers
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/rapido-mo...K_HG_DrinkingGlassware_RL&hash=item4ab8f5bdd1


----------



## john56

Swapped the Pioneer in for a Autocruise Stardream, well chuffed.


----------



## Christine600

Blocking diodes for my solar panels.


----------



## hogan

2 used iPhone 4 s from e bay  
Booked motorhome in with goldschmit in Germany for up rated front springs.
Now can't afford to eat


----------



## Techno100

hogan said:


> 2 used iPhone 4 s from e bay
> Booked motorhome in with goldschmit in Germany for up rated front springs.
> Now can't afford to eat


I'm waiting for a price fitted in UK, very impressive pics I've seen of a modified coachbuilt :thumbup:


----------



## cabby

I am buying an external speaker for my TomTom Go 720. with a wired connection.

cabby


----------



## hogan

Techno100 said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 used iPhone 4 s from e bay
> Booked motorhome in with goldschmit in Germany for up rated front springs.
> Now can't afford to eat
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for a price fitted in UK, very impressive pics I've seen of a modified coachbuilt :thumbup:
Click to expand...

€698 supplied and fitted while you wait approx 4 hours.
God knows how they get to the strut top mounting on a A class .i can't even see them.


----------



## Techno100

Same as coachbuilt they take the dash out


----------



## hogan

Techno100 said:


> Same as coachbuilt they take the dash out


  I don't think I wanted to know that.


----------



## ceejayt

So, I didn't expect to buy one of these  when I went to `Chester this weekend.

I am willing t bet I am one of a very select few strange enough to have one of these on board.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ceejayt said:


> So, I didn't expect to buy one of these  when I went to `Chester this weekend.
> 
> I am willing t bet I am one of a very select few strange enough to have one of these on board.


Bad link CJ


----------



## ceejayt

Oops

Try this


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ceejayt said:


> Oops
> 
> Try this


So did you buy a Cuckoo Clock or an RS van?

Twerly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ceejayt said:


> Oops
> 
> Try this


So did you buy a Cuckoo Clock or an RS van?

Twerly.


----------



## ceejayt

Only the cuckoo clock I am afraid. I have the RS already


----------



## raynipper

Just bought a subscription to Computer Active magazine..................
Then wondered why as most of my questions get answer on here... :?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ceejayt said:


> Only the cuckoo clock I am afraid. I have the RS already


Barsteward, always fancied and RS van, with a drop down tailgate to get a Harley in.


----------



## goldi

afternoon folks,

Kitchen roll holder for the van. 3 quid.


norm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

goldi said:


> afternoon folks,
> 
> Kitchen roll holder for the van. 3 quid.
> 
> norm


I need to find a nice one of those, going to screw it to the overhead locker door, I flatten the roll so it doesn't unravel in transit.


----------



## LickeyEndBlues

The new Springsteen cd! Wish I hadn't but it's a habit now!


----------



## VanFlair

New tyres Continental 4 seasons 6 off, new flexible valve extension, tyrepal tyre pressure monitoring system with flow through sensors.

Martin


----------



## raynipper

LickeyEndBlues said:


> The new Springsteen cd! Wish I hadn't but it's a habit now!


Yuck.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## crusader

Today ordered an 11kg gaslow bottle to put in the space occupied by a soon to be for sale 6kg no1 gaslow cylinder, will be offering it as soon as new one is in situ , jim


----------



## cabby

Snap, I have just bought a new Gaslow 13kg No.2 bottle.

have an Alloy Spanish bottle and reg /pigtail for sale.

cabby


----------



## crusader

cabby , you will have bought a 11kg gaslow ,,,, they dont do 13 kg,s , hope you bought it from hamilton gas products ???, jim


----------



## raynipper

A new VW Tiguan.
Now all I need is a manual in English............................ 

Ray. 8O


----------



## nicholsong

raynipper said:


> A new VW Tiguan.
> Now all I need is a manual in English............................
> 
> Ray. 8O


Only the one? If you had bought two they may have thrown in the English manual :lol: :lol:

Geoff

P.S Come to think of it you buy small items like a mobile phone and the manual comes in 12 languages but an expensive item? No. You should have made the manual a condition of the contract


----------



## raynipper

nicholsong said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> A new VW Tiguan.
> Now all I need is a manual in English............................
> 
> Ray. 8O
> 
> 
> 
> Only the one? If you had bought two they may have thrown in the English manual :lol: :lol:
> 
> Geoff
> 
> P.S Come to think of it you buy small items like a mobile phone and the manual comes in 12 languages but an expensive item? No. You should have made the manual a condition of the contract
Click to expand...

Sadly Geoff I did ask if the manual came in English and the supplyer said no but I could download one off the net.

Well I could understand and work out a French one but not Spanish.
No downloads available only second hand 2009 to 2012 manuals available. Not 3013.

So have asked my local VW dealer if they can get me one but I bet they screw me because I didn't buy from them.

Ray.


----------



## 747

Serves you right for buying it from Poundland. :roll:


----------



## raynipper

747 said:


> Serves you right for buying it from Poundland. :roll:


Corrrr, if only.!!!!!!
Saved a bunch but modern cars you need a degree in techy understanding. See here and you can see why.................






Ray.


----------



## nicholsong

747 said:


> Serves you right for buying it from Poundland. :roll:


if he had bought it from 'pound' land he could have got the English edition but he bought it from 'Euro' land (a cheapskate 15-20% discount currency.)

Anyway, Ray said he just bought it 'new' so it should be a 2014 manual he needs. :lol:

Geoff


----------



## raynipper

nicholsong said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serves you right for buying it from Poundland. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> if he had bought it from 'pound' land he could have got the English edition but he bought it from 'Euro' land (a cheapskate 15-20% discount currency.)
> 
> Anyway, Ray said he just bought it 'new' so it should be a 2014 manual he needs. :lol:
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

Close Geoff.
Reged it 30.12.13. I know in UK that wuld be a mistake but here in France I save another €500 tax. The French don't buy for the latest reg.

Ray.


----------



## goldi

Kev_n_Liz said:


> goldi said:
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon folks,
> 
> Kitchen roll holder for the van. 3 quid.
> 
> norm
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find a nice one of those, going to screw it to the overhead locker door, I flatten the roll so it doesn't unravel in transit.
Click to expand...

 Evening Kev,
I got it off the internet from afirm in east anglia called east to eden. I tried afew of the camping places for a lightweght one but could,nt find one. Its abit flimsy but we,ll see how it goes.

norm


----------



## raynipper

How about one of these.......................................?????

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321299183868&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:GB:1123

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong

Ray

Love it - the colour, the style, time of year, price 0.99p -

AND 'postage 5.65 quid'  

Be fair, that is 'worldwide'  

Geoff


----------



## raynipper

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> Love it - the colour, the style, time of year, price 0.99p -
> 
> AND 'postage 5.65 quid'
> 
> Be fair, that is 'worldwide'
> 
> Geoff


Exactly now my wife has decided she doesn't want a pink Burka..... :?

Ray.


----------



## metblue

*what did you buy today*

Bought 2 x 80 watt solar panels c/w wires, mounting bracket and roof gland + a charge regulator all for £235 inc delivery !
Roll on the summer


----------



## goldi

morning folks,

Thatcam cat 1 alarm and cd radio from Autosound in Bradford for £486.


norm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I got 3 x 8mm Tees with a LPG pressure take off point.

2 of these

A single lever mixer tap to replace the rubbish Smev one, £11 from Ebay.


----------



## GEMMY

A couple of packs of these:

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbu...uk_product_newsletter&pk_kwd=2014-03-24_12-44

tony


----------



## HarleyDave

I got the last 2 of these
https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbu.../product-detail/ps/p/breathable-ground-sheet/
from Aldi in Winchester

Had to root around under the floor mats to find them though

Since I'd made a special trip I was well chuffed

Cheers

Dave


----------



## adbt

150W solar panel fitted with all the gubbins , rear ladder and ordered the AC freshlight Dometic


----------



## HermanHymer

450gm's genuine South African biltong spice to go with the biltong maker I brought over as a birthday gift for my nephew. BTW I paid R320 (<£20) and they are advertised on fleabay for £70 (same Mellerware brand)!!! and all they are is a plastic box with a fan and a lightbulb mounting. Daylight robbery! But they make divine biltong in 2/3 days. No flies on dem boers!


----------



## cabby

A battery for a laptop, but it does not accept a charge, so will have to send it back. blooming nuisance.

cabby


----------



## aldra

A cordless window vacuum

£19 99 at Lidl this week special offer

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong

aldra said:


> A cordless window vacuum
> 
> £19 99 at Lidl this week special offer
> 
> Aldra


Is that the Kaercher one?

If so, I am peeved, as we paid 48 quid last year.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm thinking of getting one of these for the van, we have one at home and it's quite robust, but not sure where to put it in the van, at home it could be hung over a door as it's adjustable, but there isn't anywhere in the van which springs to mind yet, other than out of the window on a warm day.


----------



## nicholsong

Kev

Have you got a towel-rail in the MH bathroom which would take it?

Or, a big enough skylight, left slightly ajar? Maybe PVCs do not have skylights.

Geoff


----------



## aldra

Geoff

It's not the Kaercher 

Yours may be better but this one will suction up water from windows

Haven't used it yet but looks fairly robust

Has a lithium rechargeable battery

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong

Sandra

We bought ours for use on the gianormous MH w/screen which does collect a lot of condensation(- must be my heavy breathing). In that role our Kaercher performs best if held upside down and used from the bottom up - that way gravity helps the suction soak up the water.

The cost is also being recouped by sacking our window-cleaner.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> A cordless window vacuum
> 
> £19 99 at Lidl this week special offer
> 
> Aldra


I can't find it online


----------



## raynipper

Just ordered a Robomower RS622 from Beligium cos they are cheaper than UK.
Can't wait to get the deck-chair out to watch it work.

Ray.


----------



## tony50

1650 red bricks , 130 dense concrete blocks 25 bags of cement, ton of sand , paid for them now going to lay some more bricks ( by a ex. garage owner all for love for a good son. ) what's upsetting me is all these motor homes coming past his place and parking up in sight, and then walking along the seafront.  :wink:

Tony A.


----------



## aldra

Kev it's there

I've just bought it this morning, this weeks special offers

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Kev it's there
> 
> I've just bought it this morning, this weeks special offers
> 
> Sandra


I can't find it on the Site though.


----------



## aldra

Kev

Lidl page

At the bottom left

Click on clean and tidy 7 April 

It's there

The things I do for you :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ta chuck, I can see it now I have my lappy connected, how good is it on our condensation-ed windows?


----------



## aldra

I haven't used it yet

But there is another thread running on here

They are saying it seems very good

sandra


----------



## alexblack13

A Chinese MPPT controller for the new 100watt solar panel.. All of £8.75 delivered.. 

Not holding my breath.... :? 

I will report back on this Ebay finest.

lol...

Al' B....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> I haven't used it yet
> 
> But there is another thread running on here
> 
> They are saying it seems very good
> 
> sandra


Ta Sandy, got one, it's on charge as per instructions, the one in the store was charged up, but it didn't seem to have a great deal of suck, so I'll drench the kitchen window and try it out, if it proves no good I can always return it.


----------



## StephandJohn

The window vac from Lidl. Haven't charged it up yet but looks OK.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I tried mine and it seems to work but it looses the charge very quickly so might not be much use in the van, unless you're on hook up, I'll try it each morning though and see how it last on a single charge.


----------



## TheFlups

A set of Ledcom_Daylight_Running_Lights


----------



## raynipper

A cam belt kit. 

Ray.


----------



## Christine600

Spare light bulbs and a box of fuses.

The fuses were all one size and I just found out I need some mini-flat fuses too. Or whatever you call them.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good morning, 

I purchased a Corsair K70 RGB Brown keyboard, and lots of toys for my hamster 

Chris


----------



## cabby

Camperstop Europe, 2014 English edition for £16.

thought it was a bargain, hope to be able to use it in 2015.

cabby


----------



## bigtree

2015 ACSI Camping card and the 2015 Michelin France road map.


----------



## Glandwr

A new trailer board and lights for my tow bar mounted bike rack.

Some idiot had hit it smashing it, damaging the rack, burst the tyre and buckled the wheel on my bike in a car park in Bayeux. Just thankful they missed the van. A passerby put their numer,make of car (and for somereason colour) on a note under the wiper but I can't see me chasing them

Dick


----------



## lifestyle

Mirror guards
I hope i don`t have to test them,to see if they are worth it or not.

Les


----------



## alexblack13

A Vespa 400... Not a scooter! A Car!! it is in wonderful condition. some minor bodywork which should polish out OK...

Al' ......


----------



## cabby

Never seen one of them in the UK. what polish did you use.

cabby


----------



## daffodil

3000 Euros worth of stock for my antiques shop ready for the mad chrimbo rush when the brits arrive :wink:


----------



## bigtree

Count me out,I hate French tat.


----------



## daffodil

bigtree said:


> Count me out,I hate French tat.


Thank god for that Cos I dont sell fried mars bars :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

alexblack13 said:


> A Vespa 400... Not a scooter! A Car!! it is in wonderful condition. some minor bodywork which should polish out OK...
> 
> Al' ......


Antithesis of a Smart car.


----------



## nickkdx

Just bought some Milenco triple ramps, so hopefully we will have more luck than stacking the fiamma magnums, would have bought quartos but to big for our locker.


----------

